# Naruto Chapter 566 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Syntaxis (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee clears the forest! Plants versus zombies will not happen; therefore they will lose.

Also, they rip the black rods from their bodies, at which point they'll just be disconnected from one another. But since they are Edo Tensei summons, they'll still be fighting and dangerous. This will take Naruto by surprise.

Bee and Naruto will end up summoning their respective summons.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 30, 2011)

Madara uses his Space Time Ninjutsu to make the Jins intangible along with him knowing that the blast will whipe the rods for sure despite the Edo Tensei regenerative abilities.

Bee transforms back to normal and start taking advantage of the fight along with Naruto.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

I predict a forest clearing bijuu dama


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 30, 2011)

Everyone gets naked, pretty obvious considering what the recent chapter showed.

Of course Tobi will keep the mask on.



EDIT: Real prediction:

Chapter 566-Level The Playing Field 
Side Text-Changing The Scenery 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Killerbee/Hachibi begins to use Bijudama*
Tobi: Heh, as expected. 
*Killerbee/Hachibi uses Bijudama to blow the forest away. He only uses it in front of him so Naruto is safe*
Naruto: This could destroy all the rods in one attack, awesome Killerbee!
*The attack concludes, and the smoke clears*
Naruto: !
Killerbee/Hachibi: Impossible...
*The Edo Jinchuriki are unharmed*
Naruto: Even if they are Edo Tensei they should have still been hit and in pieces right now, starting to regenerate...so what gives?
Killerbee/Hachibi: It looks like...steam!?
*Steam comes off the Edo Jinchuriki and returns to Han's gourd thingy* 
Tobi: Han's steam works great for attack and defense. *Explains how it protected the Edo Jinchuriki*. Even if they failed to hit them, they still were able to blow the forest up, giving them a bit more advantage, but...
*The Edo Jinchuriki gain as many tails as they can*
Naruto: Damn...they're going to be even tougher now. If only...

*Switch to inside Naruto*
Kyuubi: Why do you push yourself so far?
Naruto: This isn't the time for us to talk. I'll be happy to answer you once I know you're safe, that's what's important right now.
Kyuubi: Right, because if I'm captured the whole world is doomed, everyone you love and care about will be gone...
Naruto: That's right, and that includes you!
Kyuubi: !
Naruto: I hated you before...or at less I thought I did. My entire life, people hated me because of you, you made my life shit.
Kyuubi: ...
Naruto: But...they never really hated me, they hated you. You're a monster, who wants to cause destruction. 


*We go back to Killerbee/Hachibi fighting the Edo Jinchuriki. The Jinchuriki begin to turn into their Bijuu modes*
Killerbee/Hachibi: Not good...those rods seem to still be inside of them too. Couldn't get any worse...
Tobi: Summoning Jutsu!
*Ichibi appears*
Killerbee/Hachibi: Of course...


*Back with Naruto and Kyuubi*
Naruto: But I seen Killerbee and Hachibi, they work well with each other and Hachibi doesn't seem so bad, so I think...you're not so bad either.
Kyuubi: ...
*Naruto walks close to the cage and places his hand on the seal*
Kyuubi: !
*Naruto releases Kyuubi*
Kyuubi: ...
Naruto: I want the two of us to be friends and work together. That way that masked freak wont every get his hands on you, but more importantly, you'll be able to be more then "A monster who wants to cause destruction"...you'd be a hero and people wont fear you anymore. I believe it, and you better too!
*Naruto smiles and has his thumb up. Kyuubi looks shocked*
Kyuubi: Heh, what makes you think I wont just take over you once this is all over?
Naruto: Well I can sense negative emotions and I sense none from you anymore...
Kyuubi: !
Naruto: But again, like I said-

*Scene changes back to Hachibi and the Edo Bijuu. Naruto begins to transform*
Killerbee/Hachibi: No way...he did it.
Tobi: !!!
*Naruto has fully transformed into Kyuubi*
Naruto/Kyuubi: I believe it!!!
Tobi: This...couldn't have gone better then I plan *Tobi's eyes are full of joy*
Naruto/Kyuubi: Let's do this!
Killerbee/Hachibi: Yah!

End Text-Kyuubi and Naruto working together in this all out Bijuu battle


----------



## Velocity (Nov 30, 2011)

With Bee's help, Naruto will free one of the Jinchuriki from Tobi's control and they'll help turn the tables. Kabuto will notice one of the Jinchuriki is free and fighting against Tobi, but he won't do anything to stop them.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Some of the jins transform to counter bee


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

I predict Tobi teleporting on top of Hachibee's head and blast him off with chou shinra tensei, knocking him cold.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

- Tobi's gonna pull some stunt (or at least have a good view) from that treetop of his.

- Bee's gonna clear a part of the forest away, and hopefully, become a great "here I am, hit me with all you got" target in the process.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee uses Bijudama and clears a big area of the forest, but one of the Jinchuriki uses Preta Path to protect them so they're not affected. Bee is confused and Naruto explains that each Jinchuriki can use one of the six Rinnegan abilities.

Bee transforms into V2 and with Naruto they attack the Jinchuriki who all show their Rinnegan abilities.

By the end of the chapter Bee and Naruto manage to incapacitate one or two Jinchuriki, but they realize that they are way over their heads. Naruto recalls his fight against Pain and how the toads broke Rinnegan's field of vision and the chapter ends with Naruto summoning both Fukasaku and Shima.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

First the important stuff: After Yugito we'll also see Fuu's boobs.

Now for the stuff no one cares about: The Hachibi will level the forest with a bijuudama. Afterwards B will revert back into his regular state and he and Naruto will hide in the smoke of the explosion and make a plan on how to defeat the Edo Jinchuuriki off panel. Tobi will make a comment on how such ploys are futile against him and when Naruto and B emerge from the smoke and attack he'll appear ready for it, however while the plan appears to fail at first it'll ultimately succeed and one of the Edos- probably Yugito- will be defeated. Tobi will finally take the two serious and the chapter will end with all five remaining jinchuuriki going full bijuu mode. Each powering up their bijuudama equivalent.


----------



## Penance (Nov 30, 2011)

Tailed-Beast battle...


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2011)

*Chapter 567 Prediction:*    Many vs the Few

Bee/8 clear the forest and Madara takes a moment to realize what they are doing and gathers the troops.    As Bee returns to normal, Naruto uses the distraction to put his plan into action and manages to take down Yugito.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 30, 2011)

Chapter 566-Prediction
*Backstab*

Hachibi: Move! This won't be any ordinary boom!
Naruto: R-r-right.
Tobi: ! An attack would obliterate me in this condition..
Hachibi: BIJUUDAMA --
The rest of the jins fall back but Yagura stands in front and holds a giant mirror.
Naruto: Bee! That's the same move like before , he going to throw it back!
Hachibi: !
Yagura: Bijuu---
Bee: I can't fire another one right away Naruto do something!
Naruto: Shit I don't know how to stop it!
Yagura: DAM--- Yagura freezes
Tobi: !? What?
Naruto and Bee: ?
Tobi: He didn't that son of a bitch--Tobi starts running towards the jins
Naruto: What's going on?
Bee: they aren't moving? this is our chance Naruto!
Naruto makes 7 chakra arms and grabs all the jins and starts dragging them into a giant rasengan.
Above Naruto Tobi comes kicks Naruto away. 
Bee strikes from behind with Samehada and cuts a bit of Tobi's arm
Naruto: !?
Naruto: Rasenshuriken!
Tobi: !
Tobi grabs a jin body and throws it in the way
Naruto: !? What's the deal here.
Tobi: Urgh...damn that Kabuto.
Naruto: Hold on! I think I get it!
Bee: What mothafucka?
Naruto: He never slipped through me....he ran here instead of teleporting...he never absorbed any of my attacks...
Naruto: Now I get it.
Tobi:....
Naruto: While he's controlling the path's he can't use any of his own powers!
Bee: fo real? Let's get this motha fucka then!
Tobi: Damit! Tobi claps his hands and starts concentrating.
Tobi: !? I have no signals!
The jins get up and all the rods fall down from their body.
Tobi: No....Kabuto played me...all this time..
Kabuto: That fool...did he really think I'd just let him have my jinchuriki like that? Now that he gave them their powers It's time for some payback. I'll use them against you then I'll take Naruto and Bee for myself.
_The jins lose the rinnegan and sharingan._'
Yugito: What? 
Yagura: It's him....
Roshi see's Samehada-oh not that sword again...
Han: Where is that immortal scumbag?
Fu: It seems you guys are the 8 and 9 tails?
Naruto: yea..and that guy over there has been using you guys to capture us! he's part of the Akatsuki!
Ukataka: Akatsuki you say...
_All the jins look towards Tobi_
Kabuto: Kill him!
2,3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9 tails start rushing towards Tobi
Naruto: Let's do this!
Bee: yeeeeeaaaaooooooo
Tobi: You can try.

The Jinchurikis unite!
*Chapter End*


----------



## Escargon (Nov 30, 2011)

I predict Bee destroying Tobis mask.


----------



## Daryoon (Nov 30, 2011)

Remember that time Deidara and Tobi fought the Three-tails? And remember how Tobi boasted about taking it out with one attack? Yeah, that was always a bit suspect, wasn't it?

This is the perfect - nay, only - opportunity for Tobi to demonstrate just what he did back then. Expect it to be Mangekyo-related. Expect the Kyuubi to declare it isn't one of Madara's techniques. And then expect a resurgence in Tobito supporters XD

But yes - Tobi clearly has a one-hit-KO-on-bijuu technique, and since we can presume Naruto won't be turning into the Kyuubi anytime soon, when else is he going to demonstrate it. And then we all realise his planned for this to happen all along, knowing the moment a jinchuuriki goes bijuu-mode, he's won.

At the same time, I imagine Madara/Kabuto to gain the upper hand over the Kages, possibly by Kabuto summoning all his Edos to that battlefield, since there's little chance of Madara taking down all 5 Kage. That also means the rest of the characters are freed up from minor battles, allowing them the chance to hurry to and assist Naruto. Remember Naruto was given a lecture earlier in the arc on not trying to do everything himself - well, that would have been pointless if Kishi intended him to blitz Tobi and the Jinchuuriki alone...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 1, 2011)

Bee solos the forest.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 1, 2011)

I predict at least one of the jins gets free and helps Bee and Naruto. It is revealed at the end of the chapter that this jin posses some sealing jutsus. This is Fuu of course and sealing scroll is in her red cylinder (or cylinder itself is a sealing jutsu)


----------



## Talis (Dec 1, 2011)

I smell Tobi summoning Gedo Mazou, i also smell that Bee will die this chapter or the next one.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 1, 2011)

I predict Naruto crying and calling Itachi, Itachi then makes a  and "Totsuka" (through the Earth's core) all the jins like a boss... yep I can see this happening  .

Or maybe Naruto/Bee manage to free some jins from Tobi's control and nothing interesting happens...

This manga lacks Uchiha brothers.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope the other jin will transform in their full Bijuu mode at least at the end of the chapter


----------



## andrea (Dec 1, 2011)

I predict absolutely nothing interesting happens.


----------



## lathia (Dec 1, 2011)

Do we have a preview or is that Sunday?


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll go out on a limb and predict that the first few pages are the Bijuu-dama, cleared forest, and a leveled playing field.  Then it will switch back to the Kages and Madara.  Unlikely?  Yes.  But that's just what I'm seeing.

Either that, or a knock-down drag-out tailed beast battle (maybe the jins can go full-form?  That would be ridiculous) and the chapter ends with Kabuto noticing someone has entered his hideout, looks up and says something like "Oh...it's YOU".  The reader will not be shown who he's talking to, but we'll all know it's Itachi.

And that's all folks.  See you in a few days when I will be 100% wrong.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 2, 2011)

*Chapter 566: Burning Bright

As Killer Bee transforms into the Eight-Tails, Naruto wisely steps back, and Tobi stands on the top of a tree, with an indomitable focus.

Tobi: There can only be one reason why the Eight-Tails has taken control...he intends to destroy the forest, and negate the Rinnegan's shared vision...

Tobi: At this rate, the paths can't do it themselves...I'll have to absorb the blast myself. But...

Killer Bee: Muthafucka, we about to clear this forest! At the end of the day, we're going to leave the opponent sorest!

The Eight-Tails charges the Tailed Beast Bomb...

...Tobi orders the paths to move aside...

...And the compressed ball of chakra is sent directly towards him.

As the black ball of chakra heads in Tobi's direction, it razes the trees of the forest, and as Tobi activates Hungry Ghost Realm's absorption ability, he is encompassed by the attack.

A massive explosion ensues.

Naruto: Nice one, Bee! Now that this masked guy is out of the way, the Pain have lost part of their power! Now's our chance.

Naruto, very perceptive in the moment, notices one of the jinchuuriki, who happens to be Yugito. Without any hesitation, he charges at her with a Rasengan, but she anticipates the move, preparing to dodge.

Naruto: It's not that simple!!

Using the traits of his Kyuubi Chakra Mode, he suddenly artifcially extends his arm, and sends the Rasengan directly into her chest.

The chakra receiver cannot withstand the impact, and is shattered. In that moment, Yugito's eyes revert to normal, and suddenly she stands, staring aimlessly into space.

Naruto: Uncle Bee, I got one of them! Apparently, if we remove this masked guy's control, the ninja become lifeless!

Killer Bee: Awesome work, muthafucka! Take out the other ones! Man, we lookin' like two suns!

Naruto looks around the area for more enemies, and suddenly finds Roshi.

Naruto: Let's finish this now!!

Naruto repeats the same strategy, and just as he is about to defeat Roshi, he is sent back flying.

Yagura: Shinra Tensei! 

Naruto winces in pain.

Naruto: That technique again...it's so bothersome!

Naruto joins Bee's side, hoping to get a view of the battlefield.

Naruto: Uncle Bee, what do you see?! Where's the masked one?!

Killer Bee: Muthafucka, I can't see him at all right now! Don't ask me why, don't ask me how!

The scene switches to a place several hundred feet away...there are still some trees in this area, and there stands Tobi, somewhat fatigued.

Tobi: That took a large amount of my strength...looks I won't be able to fight for the rest for the battle. In which case, I'll have to move on to the backup plan, even though I would have preferred to avoid it...

The scene switches to Edo Madara's battle against the Five Kage.

Madara: I've acquired a good understanding of the workings of Edo Tensei...with just a little more time, I should be able to break this. 

Kabuto (past conversation): Though I am unsure if the fake Madara will act as planned.

Madara: Tobi...are you really going to do it?

The scene switches to Kabuto. He has a surprised look on his face.

Kabuto: Just as I thought...so that bastard Tobi really did make a move on the jinchuuriki after all. Looks like Yugito's been freed, somehow...

Kabuto licks his lips devilishly.

Kabuto: Naruto...you're making my work much, much easier.

Kabuto: And as for Madara-

Suddenly, a lone crow lands on Kabuto's shoulder. The crow does not look at him, merely staring forward.

Kabuto: !!

Unidentified: So it's you...what drove you to this, Yakushi Kabuto?

Kabuto: ...

The scene switches to Tobi and the Six Paths of Pain, and their fight against Naruto and Killer Bee.

Naruto: Uncle Bee, do you...feel that? This chakra...it's so evil...overwhelming!!

Bee: Yeah, mothafucka, I sense something. Could this be...?!

Tobi reappears, and in front of him stand Yagura, Roshi, Han, Utakata, and Fuu.

Tobi: Eight-Tails, Nine-Tails...it's not often I crave the blood of my opponents. You two, however, are an exception, if there are any. Now...it's time for me to level the playing field. You have your tailed beasts...I have mine.

Tobi: How bright can your Will of Fire burn? 

Tobi's eyes widen, and suddenly the Rikudou jinchuuriki grow dramatically in size, gradually becoming the bijuu they once housed. Tobi performs a hand seal, and chakra is shown escaping Gedo Mazo's mouth. 

Yagura appears as the full Three-Tails; Roshi appears as the full Four-Tails; Han appears as the full Five-Tails; Utakata appears as the full Six-Tails; and Fuu, lastly, appears as the full Seven-Tails.

Tobi: You underestimate my fire. Burn, Eight-Tails, Nine-Tails!

END*


----------



## Harbour (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe its time for the last flashbacks? What do you think?

Predict new chapter name: "Bijuu vs Bijuu"(like 565 name "Jinchuuriki vs Jinchuuriki")


----------



## Luxusxy (Dec 2, 2011)

please someone could translate the preview?

圧倒的は人柱力の力！！
ナルト達はどうする！？


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 2, 2011)

Luxusxy said:


> please someone could translate the preview?
> 
> 圧倒的は人柱力の力！！
> ナルト達はどうする！？



the overwhelming power of the jinchuurikies!!
What will do Naruto?!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 2, 2011)

Monster battle next week bijuus vs bijuu and frogs


----------



## Deadway (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh boy....I bet all the jins transform and we have a bijuudama battle. Fun stuff....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 2, 2011)

The Jinchuurikis just continue to give more trouble to Naruto & Bee as they all grow another tail (in Yugito's case she would have a complete Nibi shroud).


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

I predict that we might see Gedo Mazou being summoned to deal with Bee, beyond that I can imagine that the Jinchuurikis show off a bit more.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 3, 2011)

*Chapter 566: The Tailed Beasts Brawl*

_Tobi:_ Hmph. Making yourself an easier target is hardly wise.

The Eight Tails rampages around, throwing the Jinchuriki like rag dolls. Spotting Tobi standing atop a tree, the Eight Tails charges a Tailed Beast Ball and fires it off. The Jinchuriki collapse mere moments before collision, though, and Tobi absorbs the Tailed Beast Ball with his dimensional transfer technique.

_Bee:_ So that's it! With that technique active, he can't do shit!

Naruto nods and charges after Tobi, thinking to himself that the Paths can't be used if Tobi has to fight himself.

_Tobi:_ Attacking me directly? Isn't that a little foolish?

Before Naruto's attack can connect, his path is blocked by the Jinchuriki. They then spread out in a circle around Tobi.

_Tobi:_ But now that you know the weaknesses of this technique, holding back isn't an option.

The six Jinchuriki become the six Biju!

_Naruto:_ What the hell!?
_Bee:_ They can transform into Biju as well?!

Wasting no time, the Seven Tails takes to the sky and prepares a Tailed Beast Ball.

_Bee:_ Damnit, we gotta stay alert - if we're hit by that, it's gonna hurt!
_Nine Tails:_ Naruto, will you trust me?
_Naruto:_ What...?
_Nine Tails:_ This fight cannot be won in the form you are in now. Against human opponents, it is powerful. Against Biju, it is not enough. You must take on my form. Before, I have taken control when you draw on my power in such a way. I won't this time, though.
_Naruto:_ Why not? You hate me! You want to be free!
_Nine Tails:_ Didn't you hear me before? I can't stand you, but I _will not_ be captured. Besides, living inside a human isn't so bad.

Naruto then transforms into the Nine Tails, knocking aside the Seven Tails' Tailed Beast Ball with ease.

_YokōNaru:_ Let's end this.

The end.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2011)

Also want to say that if Naruto is at some point attacked again by Han, he should start to realize how his attacks function thanks to the furnace he carries on his back that emits the steam. If they want to defeat the Jinchuurikis and destroy the black rods they must first find the weakness to each of their abilities.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2011)

I think 1 or 2 jins go down next chapter or at least the rods get destroyed. As we know from what kabuto said naruto attacks take a while to heal even on the edos so i think after they take a jin they may take a while to regenerate giving naruto time to attak others.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that the fox will make an appearance and the eight tails will fight for a while,maybe, vs all the other jinchuuriki.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't believe I'm actually going to say this, but I've thought about it and I've come up with my prediction for the next chapter;

Bee gets sealed.

My reasons for thinking this;
1) he's done nothing so far but blunder and act as someone who "doesn't know," so Naruto can explain how the paths work.
2) the set up at the end of the chapter (Madara on tree looking at giant hachibi) is ideal for a Hachibi downfall.
3) the trees would actually help Naruto defeat the paths shared vision, Bee getting ride of the trees hurts their chances of victory.
4) we still need to learn what Tobi's going to to with the Hachibi tail and the Kin/Gin brothers.
5) Naruto has yet to get "really angry" at Tobi.

AND

6) Just because bee dies/gets sealed doesn't mean that he can't be brought back to life (like everyone Nagato killed in Konoha), so we really don't have a reason why he shouldn't get sealed.


----------



## †obitobi (Dec 4, 2011)

Tobi hints about his identity > Tobi is too slow to warp Naruto > Bee uses Kenjutsu​


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 4, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> [sp]*Chapter 566: The Tailed Beasts Brawl*
> 
> _Tobi:_ Hmph. Making yourself an easier target is hardly wise.
> 
> ...



Epic prediction is epic. Liked how Kyubi said 'Living inside a human isn't so bad' seems like something kishsi would write


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2011)

kishi shifts to sakura


----------



## calimike (Dec 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> kishi shifts to sakura



too bad, she no longer heroine  Let's focus on Hintana 

Check it out at WSJ schedule in my sig


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm expecting Yagura owning shit left and right next chapter. He also mastered his Biju, so he should be around Bee/Naruto level

His title as Yondaime Mizukage is at stake here


----------



## Klue (Dec 4, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> I'm expecting Yagura owning shit left and right next chapter. He also mastered his Biju, so he should be around Bee/Naruto level
> 
> His title as Yondaime Mizukage is at stake here



He deserves two chapters of pure fapping and hype. For a man that succeeded the man that succeeded the Nidaime Mizukage, it's what is expected of him. 

Speaking of Mizukage's, why do I get the feeling that we'll never come to learn anything about the third?


----------



## Melodie (Dec 4, 2011)

I predict madara off-paneling the Gokage.


----------



## OneHitKill (Dec 4, 2011)

Bee uses the Spirit Bomb and fucks everything up with Naruto wishing he could've trained with King Kai :sanji


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 4, 2011)

han solos naruto with another steam kick to the face. bee is busy staring at the women breasts for rods thinking no one is realizing he's jiraiya's pervi pupil, but tobi sees it all with shared vision. bee is embarassed, uses bijuu dama but yagura's water mirror reflects it and han comes in with a steaming dynamic entry and solos.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 4, 2011)

Melodie said:


> I predict madara off-paneling the Gokage.



Expect the forums flooded with Kishimoto hate threads.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 4, 2011)

Luxusxy said:


> please someone could translate the preview?
> 
> 圧倒的は人柱力の力！！
> ナルト達はどうする！？





GoDMasteR said:


> the overwhelming power of the jinchuurikies!!
> What will do Naruto?!



Yes! More jins. I hope we see more from Yagura and Fu.
I also wish we get a few panels of stuff happening elsewhere. Just little hints at least.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 4, 2011)

That preview is extra-vague and can easily be referring to this chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2011)

naruto uses the bijuu bomb to help bee who is being attacked  by the jins who transform to fight him


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 4, 2011)

What about the Jinchuriki using their own Biju bomb?


----------



## NoSleep (Dec 4, 2011)

Didn't bother to read through all of these predictions,so sorry if somebody else already mentionen this.

Tobi will go copy the person who shoved a rasengan up his ass. 



He will teleport that Bijudama away. Or he'll teleport it *behind* the Hachibi,though I gotta admit that the latter sounds slightly farfetched.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 4, 2011)

Since last chapter focused exclusively on the Tobi fight I'm guessing it'll largely stay focused on that for the remainder of the fight.

Anyway, the only thing I predict is some of the jins going full bijuu to counter Bee. Yugito would be a prime candidate since she has the lowest amount of tails and we already know she can do it.


----------



## ellodarlin (Dec 5, 2011)

What's with Kishi's hatred of forests? First Naruto now bee...


----------



## Scorpion (Dec 5, 2011)

Killer Bee uses Bijūdama on the forest. 
Yagura counters the bomb with a variant of his mirror, and stops it.
Tobi (he was shown on the top of a huge tree last chapter) activates Pain Rikudō, and the fight leaves off with one of the jins using Bansho Tenin or Shinra Tensei. 
Madara is shown fighting the Gokage.
Itachi nearing Kabuto's position.


----------



## Agony (Dec 5, 2011)

i predict tail beast battle.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> kishi shifts to sakura



and gets killed by raging fans 


I can see Bee and Naruto gaining the upperhand this chapter. But they'll probably lose it by the end of it.

Jins will show some new stuff. 
Perhaps 1 or 2 of them will be brought down.


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> and gets killed by raging fans



itachi and sakura are in the same chapter in the same place where itachi saves sakura 

and not an itachi clone like last time


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 5, 2011)

spoiler from my friend in japan:

[sp]bee fires ball at ground
absorbed by preta
naruto tries to punch them
kyuubi chakra absorbed too
naruto looks normal
ukataka stabs Naruto with rods[/sp]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 5, 2011)

^
They sound quite interesting...


----------



## Faustus (Dec 5, 2011)

Stabs Naruto with Rods? Awesome 

If not fake


----------



## auem (Dec 5, 2011)

madara and gokage battles...


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 5, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> spoiler from my friend in japan:
> 
> [sp]bee fires ball at ground
> absorbed by preta
> ...



Is that spoiler for real?


Naruto gets stab by rods? All these making sounds like Naruto and Bee have lost.

The manga shouldn't be out that early. Its Monday.


I want proof if he has scanned pics.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> spoiler from my friend in japan:
> 
> [sp]bee fires ball at ground
> absorbed by preta
> ...



lol at "friend in japan." These things never turn out true.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> lol at "friend in japan." These things never turn out true.



I hope so. That sounded too much that the heroes lost and the villains won.

Its always like that with most wanted the heroes to lost and the villains win, period.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok spoilers are here :



> Kirabi fires bijuudama
> a big explosion
> jins survive
> Naruto "how ??"
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Stabs Naruto with Rods? Awesome
> 
> If not fake


sadly it sound like its fake.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 5, 2011)

> Kirabi fires bijuudama
> a big explosion
> jins survive
> Naruto "how ??"
> ...


Preta path says hi.


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 5, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok spoilers are here :



if thats a real spoiler then its not unlike the spoiler from the guy's "friend in japan" spoiler lol

i guess thats the part kyuubi gives naruto his full coorperation since naruto's run out of his own chakra.

its  like bee's v1 and v2, i guess kyuubi will give him v2 chakra now lols


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 5, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> if thats a real spoiler then its not unlike the spoiler from the guy's "friend in japan" spoiler lol
> 
> i guess thats the part kyuubi gives naruto his full coorperation since naruto's run out of his own chakra.
> 
> its  like bee's v1 and v2, i guess kyuubi will give him v2 chakra now lols



We all have friends in japan 

edit : 



Linkdarkside said:


> *luckily* it sound like its fake.



fixed


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 5, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok spoilers are here :





> Kirabi fires bijuudamaa big explosionjins surviveNaruto "how ??"
> next chapter : the big mystery



Figgity Figgity Fake


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2011)

my friend in japan told me some spoilers

The tailed beast lives
Naruto says why
Itachi shows up and seals everything
He then goes to the Madara fight and slaps the kage and solo Madara with a genjutsu
He then uses Amaratsu on kabuto

Manga ends


----------



## kagegak (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend in Japan gave me spoilers

100% CONFIRMED 

566
Bee gets captured 
Itachi meets kabuto 
Kabuto summons Jiraiya
Itachi shits himself and says that he is no match for Jiraiya
And Sakura commits suicide 
meanwhile madara rapes mei and tsunade


----------



## Selva (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend in Japan told me that Sasuke appears in this chapter. Tru story.
But lol at people thinking spoilers would appear this early. If it's not spoilers from Devil, then I'm not buying it


----------



## Melodie (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend in japan told me that naruto will die


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend in japan told me next chapter it reveals that the whole part 1 and part 2 of naruto was a dream of Minato

Also Tsunade Mei and Madara have a three way next chapter


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend in japan said that kabuto will summon sokumo hatake next chapter


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend told me that next chapter the 40 year old genin will be summoned by kabuto


----------



## Fay (Dec 5, 2011)

Eh right , now as for *predicting*, I think the chapter will focus on the NaruBee fight again because of the cliffhanger.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2011)

Uh i would say just some fight until the new year when Tobis mask gets breaked and a zetsuclone of Madara and Senju is revealed, or something.

Killer Bee beast mode blasting away the tailed guys but for no effect in this chapter i guess<<


----------



## Melodie (Dec 5, 2011)

my friend in japan died, so no more spoilers 

anyways i think the chapter will focus on Naruto & bee though they will change it to The Gokage vs Madara in the last panel


----------



## Illairen (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend in japan told me:



> As bee is defeated, Kyuubi`s full pussification is incoming. Converted by Naruto`s holy chakra the fox finally sees the error in his ways and turns to the light side.
> Kyuubi forms a bond with naruto!
> Naruto transforms.
> End of chapter: Naruto, the perfect Jinchuuriki!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 5, 2011)

And so ends the era of the "Japanese friend" trend.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 5, 2011)

Tobi summons that statue thing. Naruto fires his "that jutsu" which is...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Z6H2XyEQc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 5, 2011)

i've got spy's that work with kishi

and i got confirmation that 5 kages are defeated off panel and madara ressurects himself via rinnei tensei


----------



## Chibason (Dec 5, 2011)

This week in Naruto: B's journey towards Death. Part 1 of 2. 

Next week: Part 2...


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Dec 5, 2011)

I think that after Bee's explosion, we'll see more tailed beast fighting with very little plot moving forward.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 5, 2011)

Uchiha Ryken said:


> Also I think that after Bee's explosion, we'll see more tailed beast fighting with very little plot moving forward.



Ive got No problem with making this fight a long one.
We haven't had a Long full on fight in quite a while, especially from Naruto and Bee


----------



## dungsi27 (Dec 5, 2011)

I predict the camera switch back to the Madara vs kages fight.


----------



## Naklin (Dec 5, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> I predict the camera switch back to the Madara vs kages fight.



I really want that to happen lol.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2011)

Agreed.

The battle of Jinchuuriki isn't that interesting to me.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The battle of Jinchuuriki isn't that interesting to me.



I unfortunately have to agree.  When I saw that panel in the chapter before last, when all the Jins were sprouting their tails while Tobi said his "You're gonna have to work for it..." line, I'll admit; I was hyped. 

But watching them in action this last chapter left me with a kind of flat taste in my mouth regarding how things played out.  And it became obvious to me why.  There's no emotional tension in this battle.  The Jins are completely mindless zombies, so the only people who are going to give any kind of emotional reaction are Naruto, Bee and Tobi.  And with all that went on in this chapter, Naruto and Bee's dialogue wasn't enough to carry it, or make it interesting.  

I almost wish Kishi had given the Jins their personalities and identities that they'd carried with them in life.  Hearing some of their perspectives on the current battle, and war at large, would add a dimension to this fight and make it more interesting.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2011)

i perfer the jin battle to continue i really that interested in the kages so hopefully it continues. I think in this chapter it will be a monster battle with a couple jins transforming into their bijuus ti counter bee. Mist likely it will be yagura and yugito since yagura is suppose to be a perfect jin and yugito was able to turn inti her bijuu vs kakuzu and hidan.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The battle of Jinchuuriki isn't that interesting to me.



^ i agree with this x1000 uhuh uhuh 

but seriously, i heard that madara is going to kill all the kages and someone is going to revive them.

i also heard that madara's Full susano is so badass that even sasuke's and itachi's susano combined looks like shit compared to madara's.

That's just what i heard.


----------



## Summers (Dec 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The battle of Jinchuuriki isn't that interesting to me.



I think its good, and its great to see what they can do finally, some abilities were expected some were not, but I am surprised how little excitement i feel for this fight. I want the next chapter to come not so I can see what happens next,  but so we can get it over with. I think I feel this way is because Bee and Naruto are on the defensive with Naruto being dragged around by Bees tentacle. When or if the battle become more of a tit for tat with Naruto gaining the advantage then the Tobi countering and such then it will be interesting. Maybe Bees forest clearing biju-dama will do that.


----------



## Klue (Dec 6, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I unfortunately have to agree.  When I saw that panel in the chapter before last, when all the Jins were sprouting their tails while Tobi said his "You're gonna have to work for it..." line, I'll admit; I was hyped.
> 
> But watching them in action this last chapter left me with a kind of flat taste in my mouth regarding how things played out.  And it became obvious to me why.  There's no emotional tension in this battle.  The Jins are completely mindless zombies, so the only people who are going to give any kind of emotional reaction are Naruto, Bee and Tobi.  And with all that went on in this chapter, Naruto and Bee's dialogue wasn't enough to carry it, or make it interesting.
> 
> I almost wish Kishi had given the Jins their personalities and identities that they'd carried with them in life.  Hearing some of their perspectives on the current battle, and war at large, would add a dimension to this fight and make it more interesting.



WOW.

For the past three weeks, I continually strived to figure out why this battle failed to peak my interest. But you managed to sum it up perfectly: There really isn't any emotional tension.

It's not as if we're dealing with six unknown characters that were placed to fit the role as Nagato's avatars - where talking about the former Jinchuuriki's here, all of which are completely mindless.

Obviously, I knew this was going to happen, but I couldn't figure out why I was never excited to see this fight play out.

Thank you.


----------



## Scorpion (Dec 6, 2011)

*Naruto Chapter 566 Prediction: *

*Chapter Cover:* Neo-Pain Rikudō

*Page 1:* Killer Bee proceeds to charge up his Bijūdama, aiming to vaporize the forest along with the Jinchūriki. Tobi weaves a handsign and says something along the lines of "let's see what happens"

*Page 2:* Yagura and Utakata are seen to be in a back-to-back formation. They both activate Asura Path can grow an extra arm on each of their shoulders.

*Page 3:* Yagura and Utakata's Sharingans are shown to morph into Mangekyō Sharingan (each with their own design), and they each weave a handsign, whilst their Asura Path arms connect to form a handsign of their own (Yagura's left arm - Utakata's right arm/ Yagura's right arm - Utakata's left arm; basically there is a handsign going all four sides around the two Jinchūriki). 

*Page 4:* The other Jinchūriki are shown to fall back on Killer Bee's attack and go next to Yagura and Utakata. Killer Bee launches the Bijūdama, and Naruto has the "Fuck Yes" face going on.

*Page 5:* The Bijūdama explodes, destroying an enormous portion of the forest, coming close to even Tobi's location. Afterwards, Killer Bee and Naruto both have a "WTF" face on.

*Page 6:* As the smoke clears, the Jinchūriki are shown to be inside an enormous Susanoo variant, the Kijin Susanoo, with six arms in total (5 arms each hold their own respective elemental orbs, whilst the sixth arm is holding a mirror resembling the one used by Yagura. Each arm has a similar form to that used by Asura Path), with a unique ying-yang style face with a Rinnegan and Sharingan for eyes, seeming very heavy in composition, with a multitude of Sanbi and Rokubi tails from behind. Fu, Yugito, Roshi, and Han are shown to exit the Susanoo.

*Page 8:* Both Naruto and Killer Bee have some dialogue, and say the usual "oh shit" kind of stuff and Naruto starts to panic. 

*Page 9:* The four Jinchūriki up their tail count by one, and Yugito is now in full Bijū mode. Tobi makes a smartass remark. 

*Page 10:* Scene switches to Madara vs. the Kages. Madara dodges a couple of their attacks, and falls back.

*Page 11:* Madara is shown to think about his ability to break Edo Tensei, as he is starting to understand the mechanics of the technique. The Kages prepare their next assualt. 

*Page 12:* Kabuto is shown thinking of how powerful of a pawn Madara is, and about how he needs to be careful in controlling him. Mū's body is shown to be sealed. 

*Page 13 -14:* More of the Gokage vs. Madara fight. Somewhere in there Madara ups his Susanoo to it's armored state. 

*Page 15:* Kabuto is shown to have the surprise-bitch face on, and is attacked by a multitude of crows. He dodges them, and hears a dark figure say something like "I'd never have thought you'd be the one behind this Edo Tensei, Kabuto." Kabuto replies with "I guess you finally found me..." 

*Page 16:* "Uchiha Itachi!" With that, the chapter leaves off with Itachi finally finding Kabuto, and Kishimoto pulls yet another epic cliffhanger.


----------



## Jad (Dec 6, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> Ive got No problem with making this fight a long one.
> We haven't had a Long full on fight in quite a while,* especially from Naruto and Bee*



Really ? Really ? ........Really ? REALLY !?

Bee and Naruto vs'ing Itachi and Nagato ? (Part 1)
Bee and Naruto vs'ing Nagato ? (Part 2)
Naruto vs Magnet man
*Naruto solo'ing the WHOLE WAR + Cock-blocking every single fight ?*
Naruto and Bee vs'ing the Jins (So far 2 chapters worth)

Get-outta-here.

I had enough of Naruto and Bee, I'd take Itachi over them at the moment :/

Seriously, give me the Konoha 11, give me something different, I want to see how far they have progressed, *ATLEAST *introduce their opponents so I know they are fighting against reasonable fighters...

*Lee*!!!!!!!!!!! Give me da-LEE MAN already, FFS Kishimoto, you made him off-panel his CLONE!


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 6, 2011)

I like to see a little Itachi vs anybody action next chapter.


----------



## Naklin (Dec 6, 2011)

^ I would love that but it sounds impossible right now. More likely this chapter is gonna be either about tobi or madara.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes Really



> *Bee and Naruto vs'ing Itachi and Nagato ? (Part 1) -*



 It was a conversation between Naruto and Itachi, Bee got more action than Naruto, all we saw was Naruto push a giant Rasengan on top of the dog summon



> *Bee and Naruto vs'ing Nagato ? (Part 2) *


They didnt fight at all? They got caught by Nagato and then all they did was hurl some powerful balls at a Rock..Oooooooo big fight there



> *Naruto vs Magnet man-*


Naruto one shotted him, then it was over...


> *Naruto solo'ing the WHOLE WAR + Cock-blocking every single fight ?*


 That was just seperate panels of Naruto in different places It didnt actually show him going all out with KCM or any real fighting just him telling people shiz to do



> *Naruto and Bee vs'ing the Jins (So far 2 chapters worth)*-


Yes and it should keep along this path, its the only way we will get plot progression.



> Get-outta-here.
> 
> I had enough of Naruto and Bee, I'd take Itachi over them at the moment :/



The manga is called Naruto, of course hes going to be in it almost constantly.


----------



## calimike (Dec 6, 2011)

That's your speculation. Bee captured and Naruto turn into full hot blood jinchuuriki


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 6, 2011)

I couldn't care less about "emotions" in this battle. 
All I want to see from it is new jutsu and eventually the capture of Bee or at least a dramatic finish. All the background info needed about the jins could be either given to us by Tobi during this battle or in the 4th databook and that's fine with me.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> WOW.
> 
> For the past three weeks, I continually strived to figure out why this battle failed to peak my interest. But you managed to sum it up perfectly: There really isn't any emotional tension.
> 
> ...



It's what we've seen in all the other Edo battles.  Even Hanzou vs. Samurai Guy whose name I can't remember, had some degree of emotional tension.  Despite how boring (in my opinion) their fight was.

This one has none for the characters currently fighting, and it won't come back until Naruto and Tobi start fighting directly again.  And what galls the most is that for characters that have played such large roles in the plot of Part 2, now we're not seeing or hearing the Jins' view on things.  Despite all the new info about the other villages, past Kages and such that we've learned through the other Edo fights.  It very much feels like Kishi left something vital out of this match when he was writing it that would've made it awesome.


----------



## jso (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I been hoping that destruction of the rods reverts control of the Edo-jins back to Kabuto. And then they'd have the opportunity to talk and get some exposition before wiping their minds.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm hoping that Tobi captures both Bee and Naruto here.

No need for another drawn-out arc when you can kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 6, 2011)

> As bee is defeated, Kyuubi`s full pussification is incoming. Converted by Naruto`s holy chakra the fox finally sees the error in his ways and turns to the light side.
> Kyuubi forms a bond with naruto!
> Naruto transforms.
> End of chapter: Naruto, the perfect Jinchuuriki!



I want this to happen :ho


----------



## Escargon (Dec 6, 2011)

Im f high man too much energy drinks. Seriously! Wow!

I also predict that we will see whats under Madaras shirt


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2011)

for those who mentioned the jins showing their characters I agree. it would add more dimension and tension, it would play out like

jin: we're at war? looks like we're finally being used for our intended purpose...
naruto: being a jin's not all that bad 
jin:....
bee:...
kyuubi:....
tobi:


----------



## Frog King (Dec 6, 2011)

I predict a flashback of Tobi...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm hoping that Tobi captures both Bee and Naruto here.
> 
> No need for another drawn-out arc when you can kill two birds with one stone.



Naruto wont be captured and i doubt he will ever lose the kyuubi. Since it would make minatis sacrifice a waste and the kyuubi seems close to wanting to work with naruto


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 6, 2011)

... I'm hoping that the final form a Jinchuuriki takes beyond turning into the tailed beast within them is returning to a human form with aspects of their Bijuu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Naruto wont be captured and i doubt he will ever lose the kyuubi. Since it would make minatis sacrifice a waste and the kyuubi seems close to wanting to work with naruto


perhaps what minato and kushina prepared doesnt really depend on naruto staying with the kyuubi sealed inside him after he obtained that chakra.

i think that naruto will only be able to mix RM and SM after the kyuubi is gone.

you need to keep in mind that until the end of the manga, the juubi needs to be destroyed, this includes the kyuubi. If Naruto base all his power on kyuubi, or he will die at the end of the manga, or he will loose a giant amount of power. In my opinion the best thing for his character is loose the kyuubi but keep Rikudou Mode, and mix it with Sage mode in a way that he can convert natural energy into rikudou mode, pretty much the power that the younger brother might have had in the first place.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 6, 2011)

Sakura comes in and pwns mother fuckers . . . obviously.


----------



## Addy (Dec 6, 2011)

i sill predict sakura


----------



## daschysta (Dec 6, 2011)

Bee needs to be captured for the plot to move. I'd kill for Kakashi sensei rescuing naruto!


----------



## Kanki (Dec 6, 2011)

This fight is boring because we know Naruto won't die. He's the most boring character in this entire series. Bee also has no purpose left.

I'm sick of the rinnegan aswell. I'd rather have seen Madara/the jin's own jutsu/abilities.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps what minato and kushina prepared doesnt really depend on naruto staying with the kyuubi sealed inside him after he obtained that chakra.
> 
> i think that naruto will only be able to mix RM and SM after the kyuubi is gone.
> 
> you need to keep in mind that until the end of the manga, the juubi needs to be destroyed, this includes the kyuubi. If Naruto base all his power on kyuubi, or he will die at the end of the manga, or he will loose a giant amount of power. In my opinion the best thing for his character is loose the kyuubi but keep Rikudou Mode, and mix it with Sage mode in a way that he can convert natural energy into rikudou mode, pretty much the power that the younger brother might have had in the first place.



Kishi introduced kin and gin for a reason i think it was to revive the juubi without naruto losing the kyuubi. Minato died to seal the  kyuubi in naruto him losing it imo would have ment he died for nothing. He believed naruto would someday be able to control the power. Because it would be needed to fight tobi. So controling kyuubi will play a major role  when naruto takes on the juubi and tobi. kin and gin most likely have both the yang and yin chakra of the kyuubi. While naruto only has the yang. So they make work better then even naruto. And who would save naruto if he gets captured no one else in the alliance has the power to fight tobi not kakashi, not the rookies not the kages especially after figthing madara because even if the win they will have losea and be weaken majorly by madara.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> This fight is boring because we know Naruto won't die. He's the most boring character in this entire series. Bee also has no purpose left.
> 
> I'm sick of the rinnegan aswell. I'd rather have seen Madara/the jin's own jutsu/abilities.


I disagree i dont think naruto is the most boring character i think kakashi is because he always runs out of chakra and has not beaten anyone in the manga who is truly powerful. And when he face powerful opponents he get beat. Example vs pain, and vs itachi. Naruto on the other hand keeps me interested in his fights because he comes up with genious ways to beat opponenta with only rasengan and clones. Also the rinngan is never going away everyobe wants it i would not be surprise if kishi gives sasuke a rinngan. Because it the most powerful eyes in the narutoworld.  So it will be an important plot from here till the manga ends.


----------



## Klue (Dec 6, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> This fight is boring because we know Naruto won't die. He's the most boring character in this entire series. Bee also has no purpose left.
> 
> I'm sick of the rinnegan aswell. I'd rather have seen Madara/the jin's own jutsu/abilities.



We are seeing the Jinchuuriki's abilities.


----------



## Treant (Dec 6, 2011)

Kakashi never fought on his own, he's always protecting someone, he's always looking for information, He always is interrupted when he's about to kill someone...

Don't say that kakashi is boring, because he's on his way to shine.


----------



## Kek (Dec 6, 2011)

Naruto, Bee and the Jins duke it out, but Zetsu ruins the party by telling Madara he is needed elsewhere to deal with some unknown problem, and Naruto and Bee are spared.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2011)

Treant said:


> Kakashi never fought on his own, he's always protecting someone, he's always looking for information, He always is interrupted when he's about to kill someone...
> 
> Don't say that kakashi is boring, because he's on his way to shine.


but his rampage was skiped.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 6, 2011)

Treant said:
			
		

> Kakashi never fought on his own, he's always protecting someone, he's always looking for information, He always is interrupted when he's about to kill someone...
> 
> Don't say that kakashi is boring, because he's on his way to shine.



...But we've seen all his moves. There's really not much he can do that would be preferable over seeing newer and stronger characters fight with their unique styles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> ...But we've seen all his moves. There's really not much he can do that would be preferable over seeing newer and stronger characters fight with their unique styles.



we already seen a thousand moves from him?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Definitely the "Naruto meets Sakura" variety:



Lol if anything that's worse than the Naruto meets sakura one. I could have guessed this preview xD

Anyways I heard from my _Chinese_ friend that Edo-Madara reappears and the Kage look slightly winded.

Ok seriously now, I'm gonna predict that the cliffhanger is Tobi summons out Gedo Mazo.

Gedo Mazo senses the kyuubi and Hachibi are near and goes berserk.


----------



## Penance (Dec 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> ...But we've seen all his moves. There's really not much he can do that would be preferable over seeing newer and stronger characters fight with their unique styles.



We've seen 1000 jutsu?


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 6, 2011)

Penance said:


> We've seen 1000 jutsu?



and thats why it was skipped


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 6, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> and thats why it was skipped



kakashi's rampage did not start yet. he's going to go on it when he fights sasuke


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> we already seen a thousand moves from him?





			
				Penance said:
			
		

> We've seen 1000 jutsu?



I should rephrase: "We've seen all his strongest and most useful jutsu."


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 6, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> kakashi's rampage did not start yet. he's going to go on it when he fights sasuke



lol funny thing is i don't understand why he has this nickname

he doesn't even have the chakra capacity to do 10 jutsus in 1 battle

plus whens the last time he's copied someones jutsu and used it against them

zabuza?


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 6, 2011)

8 tails will fail in doing anything , we will see Kages getting their ass's kicked , and then Itachi will arrive at kabuto who will have 2 Edo's protecting him , White Fang and Itachi's dad. 

Itachi will eventually defeat kabuto or force him to undo edo and seal away their souls forever, Madara will disappear , and the edo tailed beast will as well, and Itachi won't get credit for saving everyone's ass (much like before)

Naruto and Bee will defeat Tobi (revealed to be obito) , he will escape though, Naruto tells the story of Itachi to everyone and uses it to guilt them into letting Sasuke come back, so Rescue Sasuke Pt3 starts and new teams are created to deal with a wounded Tobi , Kabuto, Zetsu and another team to find Sasuke and bring him back.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 6, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> the overwhelming power of the jinchuurikies!!
> What will do Naruto?!


Call Itachi!?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Call Itachi!?














Who ya gonna call?




Imma say Jinchuurikis enter their beast state.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 6, 2011)

This chapter better show 1 page of Tsunade and Madara clashing


----------



## xXHancockXx (Dec 6, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> This chapter better show 1 page of Tsunade and Madara clashing



I hope we?ll get to see Tsunade, too. At least it would be interesting to see his reaction when he figures out that she is Hashirama?s granddaughter. But I guess we will just see the Jins fighting...


----------



## Kek (Dec 6, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> 8 tails will fail in doing anything , we will see Kages getting their ass's kicked , and then Itachi will arrive at kabuto who will have 2 Edo's protecting him , White Fang and Itachi's dad.
> 
> Itachi will eventually defeat kabuto or force him to undo edo and seal away their souls forever, Madara will disappear , and the edo tailed beast will as well, and Itachi won't get credit for saving everyone's ass (much like before)
> 
> Naruto and Bee will defeat Tobi (revealed to be obito) , he will escape though, Naruto tells the story of Itachi to everyone and uses it to guilt them into letting Sasuke come back, so Rescue Sasuke Pt3 starts and new teams are created to deal with a wounded Tobi , Kabuto, Zetsu and another team to find Sasuke and bring him back.



All that in one chapter?


----------



## ~Link~ (Dec 6, 2011)

Bee is gonna get captured.

All of the jinchurikis will fire a chakra blast at him and he will get owned.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 6, 2011)

if the jins go  beast mode, would they still be under control of the rinnengan.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

That makes me wonder if the beasts would have Sharinnegan. I doubt it though--way too haxxed.


----------



## TheRipper (Dec 6, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> lol funny thing is i don't understand why he has this nickname
> 
> he doesn't even have the chakra capacity to do 10 jutsus in 1 battle
> 
> ...



Eh no, Kisame.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2011)

Treant said:


> Kakashi never fought on his own, he's always protecting someone, he's always looking for information, He always is interrupted when he's about to kill someone...
> 
> Don't say that kakashi is boring, because he's on his way to shine.


So kakashi is on his way to shine doubt it people have been saying this for 2 or 3 years. They keep saying this is his year and it is not then they say the next year is his and so on. Kakashi only beats two people on screen zabuza and haku. He is known to have 1000 jutsus but he runs out if chakra after a couple. And in the end he uses kamui or rakiri the most. And peoplr say they hate naruto just using rasengan and clones buy most ninjas usually just use their strongest attacks over and over again. They forget when kakashi usually does this buy hate naruto. But in the end it is my opinion on kakashi othets think diffrently and its their opinion its okay.

For this chapter wonder if tobi will get involved in the fight. He should it is his best shot to catch naruto and bee. Him and the jins together would make them much stronger. But i guess this is tobi being arrogant thinking the jin will be enough. He should summon gedo mazo to fight bee.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> So kakashi is on his way to shine doubt it people have been saying this for 2 or 3 years. They keep saying this is his year and it is not then they say the next year is his and so on. Kakashi only beats two people on screen zabuza and haku. He is known to have 1000 jutsus but he runs out if chakra after a couple. And in the end he uses kamui or rakiri the most. And peoplr say they hate naruto just using rasengan and clones buy most ninjas usually just use their strongest attacks over and over again. They forget when kakashi usually does this buy hate naruto. But in the end it is my opinion on kakashi othets think diffrently and its their opinion its okay.
> 
> For this chapter wonder if tobi will get involved in the fight. He should it is his best shot to catch naruto and bee. Him and the jins together would make them much stronger. But i guess this is tobi being arrogant thinking the jin will be enough. He should summon gedo mazo to fight bee.


Last time I check, Kakashi was killing muthafawking 7 swordsmen with Zabuza sword. Also Kakashi use various elements in each of his fights unlike Naruto...


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 6, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Last time I check, Kakashi was killing muthafawking 7 swordsmen with Zabuza sword. Also Kakashi use various elements in each of his fights unlike Naruto...



Well he does have 15 years on Naruto to be fair.


----------



## Leon (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope this chapter revolved around Madara and the five Kages. Tobi and his paths vs Naruto and Bee is boring the fuck out of me. It's not that I think Tobi and his paths are boring (They aren't, Naruto and Bee are though) it's just that Madara vs the five Kages just seems like such an amazing fight that this is boring me.

I'm not expecting Kabuto vs Itachi for quite a while, Kabuto still has a role in Madara's fight basically as a spectator who can comment from time to time. That and I doubt Itachi vs Kabuto will be a very long fight, atleast not as long as the two current big fights. Once Kabuto vs Itachi ends it's obvious Edo Tensei will end, and that can't happen right now as it would ruin two good fights. Madara has to either be basically defeated by the Kages and Bee has to be captured before that can happen.


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 6, 2011)

Madara against the Kages has already staled; his character is too reminiscent of Sasuke(terrible) and his abilities mostly explored. Tobi against the Jinchuuriki has only begun and contains an element of suspense: the conclusion of their battle decides the war.

This "emotional appeal" nonsense describes the entire war. Madara against the Kages is the Kage Summit revisited, while Tobi against the Jinchuuriki adds many new elements. 

Edo Madara is as much a joke as EMS Sasuke. All the Uchiha are pathetically boring and horrendously constructed as characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Madara against the Kages has already staled; his character is too reminiscent of Sasuke(terrible) and his abilities mostly explored. Tobi against the Jinchuuriki has only begun and contains an element of suspense: the conclusion of their battle decides the war.
> 
> This "emotional appeal" nonsense describes the entire war. Madara against the Kages is the Kage Summit revisited, while Tobi against the Jinchuuriki adds many new elements.
> 
> Edo Madara is as much a joke as EMS Sasuke. All the Uchiha are pathetically boring and horrendously constructed as characters.


except sasuke had a hard time with the kages while madara is still testing his body  like it's a new car.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 6, 2011)

Bee dies, Naruto cries, Raikages gonna rape a bitch-
Onoki flies, Madara dies, Muu's goona split back, hey!
Tsunade dies, LB cries, Raikage's gonna rape a bitch-(:ho)
Mizukage dies, Gaara dies and Kakuzu just got rich-
Dashing through the trees, Kabuto's gotta flee cause sooner or later Sasuke's gonna come and shit all over ItachE hey!
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jingle yea im done.


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> except sasuke had a hard time with the kages while madara is still testing his body  like it's a new car.


You must have missed the part where Sasuke awakens Susano'o and tests its limitations. 

_"Oh, that sounds really familiar!"_

Not only is the scenario similar, their personalities are virtually identical. Edo Madara is a arrogant little brat with a chip on his shoulder. 

_"Oh, that sounds really familiar!"_

I rest my case. Every major Uchiha has been a colossal failure in terms of characterization; Edo Madara does not break the pattern, unfortunately. If Tobi is an Uchiha, he may well save their pathetic clan from the horrors of Kishi's abysmal characterizations.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope Kishi sticks with the Tobi/Jins vs Naruto/Bee fight. I'm looking foward to what else Yagura, Han, Yugito & Fu can do & I definetly want to see some more destructive feats out of the Hachibi.


I couldn't give a single fuck about the Madara vs Gokage fight.


----------



## TheRipper (Dec 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> except sasuke had a hard time with the kages while madara is still testing his body  like it's a new car.



Everyone keeps spewing this, "Madara's just testing them" bullshit, when I have yet to see any valuable evidence that points to this. Nothing has been said that proves that Madara was just, "toying", with them.
You're under the assumption he is because of what? His reactions? His facial expressions?
He's the number 1 Uchiha, what do you expect? Being cool and calm runs in the family.
Besides he mirrors the younger Sasuke exceptionally well. Only the younger Sasuke was far more interesting. 
Watching the Madara VS Kages fight just looks like a group of old geezers(with the exception of Wittle Gaara) fighting a zombie rockstar from the 80s.

Naruto Vs Tobi is where it's at.
A lot more suspense there, along with abilities we haven't even seen before.


----------



## uby (Dec 6, 2011)

I predict the glorious return of Samui with a powerup!


----------



## Kyu (Dec 6, 2011)

uby said:


> I predict the glorious return of Samui with a powerup!



I predict Darui unseals her from the pot & she'll give Darui a _reward_ for saving her.


----------



## Leon (Dec 6, 2011)

TheRipper said:


> Everyone keeps spewing this, "Madara's just testing them" bullshit, when I have yet to see any valuable evidence that points to this. Nothing has been said that proves that Madara was just, "toying", with them.
> You're under the assumption he is because of what? His reactions? His facial expressions?



The fact that he's only been using Susano'o and his overall casual remarks and attitude etc. This is the man who has Hashirama's abilities, the fully evolved power of the Uchiha and the Rin'negan. Yet he's only used Susano. Take the hint. An Uchiha going all out would be something Like Sasuke vs Danzou, this fight is nothing like that yet. Think about the level of all of Madara's Jutsu up until this point, then look at the performance of his Susano.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 6, 2011)

I predict itachi genjutsu thousands of fodders into finding kabuto and having them attack showing his powerful genjutsu prowess. he will then project his mangekyou onto each of the ninja and make an army a mangekyou powered shinobi.

fodders with projected sharingan will now be swarming the war like naruto's clones beating zetsu's, helping naruto against the 6 jins and saving the kages from madara. 

at the end of the chapter all the fodders with sharingan will look up in the sky. suddenly a huge ball of amaterasu appears, it turns into a large flaming spike and it is launched at madara.

shee: I thought only sasuke can manipulate amaterasu flames

Ao: wait, I sense another presence

sasuke walks out of the darkness and we see a full page of itachi and sasuke susanoo back to back

next chapter preview: the brothers united...


----------



## Hitt (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, keep predicting Bee's capture.  

If you do it every single chapter, it's BOUND to come true!


----------



## auem (Dec 6, 2011)

Bee won't be captured...
..he will *loose* his bijuu,but won't get captured...


----------



## Burke (Dec 6, 2011)

auem said:


> Bee won't be captured...
> ..he will *loose* his bijuu,but won't get captured...



How son, how.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 6, 2011)

My prediction:


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> My prediction:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2011)

Last chapter Roshi, Yugito, Han and Fuu displayed the most action from the Edo Jinchuuriki team, so I expect Utakata and Yagura to also step up and show what they are capable of in their first stage of their tailed state in this chapter.

I am already satisifed with Roshi's type of Yonbi shroud, I wanna see the others's now.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Too much to hope for.



Is going to happen Fail, you just wait for it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 6, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> How son, how.


I'll answer for him: Preta realm. Unlike last time, the paths are connected to Gedo Mazo now so the absorbed bijuu chakra can easily go straight to it without causing the death of the victim.


----------



## Summers (Dec 6, 2011)

The forest gets owned by Biju-dama, Tobi and his paths are fine. Naruto comments how it will be easier to fight now, and the rest of the chapter they are still running around on the defensive trying to get a handle on what their abilities are. Their skills will be described in detail by for us by Bee/8tails. Then chapter ends, next chapter Naruto starts pwning and blitzing and Rasenganing now that he knows how to fight them.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

One of the Six Paths will fall within this coming chapter. Probably Human Realm, he always dies first.


----------



## Egotism (Dec 7, 2011)

Forest get's blown to bits. Naruto gives bee a fist bump. Rasengan's starts coming from left to right. But Wait! Naruto has another new Rasengan technique we haven't saw!! Sasuke is entering someone battle


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 7, 2011)

The formation of the Bjuu Rasengan!  Or maybe nothing really happens.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 7, 2011)

I predict we get Yagura, Utakata, and Fuu vs Naruto, the first two show what they can do in shroud mode while Fuu shows what's in that suspicious thing she always carries on her back. Meanwhile Yugito, Roshi, and Han somehow go full-bijuu against Bee. (I rather liked the theory about GM's eyes being planted inside the Edo's)


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi and Guy show up


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

kakashi and guy show up and i think save naruto if im not mistaken.
or maybe Tobi is about to catch naruto but they intervene.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 7, 2011)

Google translate: 





> Be obliterate the eight animals in the forest winding tail.
> Human sacrifice is not trying to force seal was lying like a brave force Naruto runaway condition.
> Force formidable challenge. Guy and Kakashi will do Sanjo caught a mask Madara Naruto!
> Did Kakashigai aimed at materializing Naruto spotted mask over your hands! !
> ...


Freetranslation.com: 





> ビー that puts out the woods with a/the tail beast 8 roll and leave.
> Because human sacrifice power is falling try to seal human sacrifice power became without observing ナルト of reckless driving condition.
> 《主語なし》It is formidable human sacrifice power.  It is a/the カカシ visit with a/the guy although ナルト comes close to caught by mask マダラ!
> カカシガイ that was aiming for the place where mask マダラ knocks to ナルト and make substance of!  !
> 《主語なし》The guy who there is' the copy circle eye to 'こっち カカシ 'and it is noble 碧 of leafage and even a wild beast な!  ' The next week


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi? boo

At least Guy showed up so that makes up for it


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi and Gai showing up...

Would be awesome if true.


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

i wonder if it means Bee and Naruto were about to lose before they came.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 7, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if it means Bee and Naruto were about to lose before they came.



Well it is sort of impossible for them to win if they can't seal the jinchuuriki.


----------



## Brain Slug (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy balls.  If Kakashi and Guy show up to join Naruto and Bee, I'm going to lose it.  That would be totally unexpected for me and the best thing ever.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 7, 2011)

MIGHT MOTHER FUCKING GAI.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi shows up?

Tobi = Obito, confirmed. No joke.


----------



## Selva (Dec 7, 2011)

Gai sensei shows up  should be a great chapter.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

It said naruto was in running condition. Naruto ran away :rofl


----------



## Talis (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG!
Kakashi+ Gai appears like i predicted this for weeks . Tobitoooo is gonna happennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

so the jin were indeed too much for Bee and Naruto.
so its 4 vs tobi and his neo pains now.
They only used their bijuus power it seems.no rinnegan powers at least for now.should be interesting now that kakashi and gai will join the fight.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

Gai appears..


..and suddenly the manga is awesome again.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2011)

> i wonder if it means Bee and Naruto were about to lose before they came.



I'm pretty sure no one here thought they actually had a chance


----------



## Marsala (Dec 7, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> I'm pretty sure no one here thought they actually had a chance



Some people did.

I thought that they might do okay for another chapter and maybe break a rod or two before losing, but I guess not.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 7, 2011)

It's Obito!

It's fucking Obito!

Called it like 5 years ago!


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Kakashi shows up?
> 
> Tobi = Obito, confirmed.



Considering Tobi challenged Naruto to remove his mask, you have to admit the timing is a bit suspicous....


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 7, 2011)

so kakashi and gai showed up...so much for tobi being final villain


----------



## Marsala (Dec 7, 2011)

If it's Obito, then how did he get to be the real Madara's partner even though Madara died when Nagato was still young? For that matter, how did he go from fodder level to Minato level in a couple of years?

There is a strong chance that he is using Obito's other eye, though.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi's year has officially begun.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess it really is Kakashi's year.


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

so kakashi coming out means Tobi=Obito?
well in theory its still a slight possibility.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder if Gai will use all eight gates here.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys, just because we see Tobi and Kakashi on the same page doesn't mean Tobi is Obito.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Tobi's Mangekyou design will finally be revealed, and it's definitely Obito's other eye. It's so obvious.


----------



## Face (Dec 7, 2011)

> The Jinchuuriki are too tough. Naruto is almost captured by Tobi



Really?


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2011)

next years cliffhanger........



> kakashi runs out of chakra


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi and Gai?  Just what is this shit  Looks like a bad fan-fiction


----------



## Crush! (Dec 7, 2011)

It makes perfect sense.

"I'm no one?" Yeah, that's the sort of shit Obito would say, since he had no confidence in himself! The rock drove him crazy!

He wants the world in a neverending Genjutsu so that Rin will love him and not the copy-ninja!

It's OBITOOOOOOO!


----------



## christoncrutches (Dec 7, 2011)

vered said:


> so kakashi coming out means Tobi=Obito?
> well in theory its still a slight possibility.



ughhhhhh, why does this have to happen...it seems extremely likely now

Why can't Tobi be Izuna/Shisui/Elder Son/Juubi?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 7, 2011)

Naruto almost got captured. 

Wow.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 7, 2011)

WTF? Gai and Kakashi.  I did not call this one.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Or rin 

The manga got awesome again. I would go back to full blast fan if Kishi goes back to Kage vs Madara after Tobi/Rin runs away and his path defeated


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

this chapter seems better overall than the last 2 so im ok with it.


----------



## ANBUONE (Dec 7, 2011)

It inzuna soul in obito body


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 7, 2011)

This are getting even more intense now, this is awesome!!

I hope we still get to see at least two jutsus from all of the Jinchuuriki though before this is all over.


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 7, 2011)

when i read the spoilers and saw gai, i smiled.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 7, 2011)

we are finally going to see kakashi and guy fuse


----------



## sagroth (Dec 7, 2011)

Jinns go all-out? Kakashi and Gai?

Oh hells yeah.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2011)

vered said:


> this chapter seems better overall than the last 2 so im ok with it.



The only thing, which is better, is that Naruto&Bee were wtfpwned by the jins.


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

the only way for it to be possible is if Tobi has the ability to move through time and being saved by the real madara at first.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha overpowered Naruto & Bee fail.

I didn't realize Kakashi & Gai wanted to die so badly. :|


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

just shows  how much overpowered Tobi really is.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 7, 2011)

I had honestly been thinking of a prediction of one of the Kage's, during their current battle, relaying to Shikaku to send Kakashi, Gai, Darui and Kitsuchi as back for Naruto and Bee.

Very lucky guess.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 7, 2011)

vered said:


> just shows  how much overpowered Tobi really is.



Just shows how overrated Naruto is.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

I have $10.00 on Gai's death.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder how you would feel if as soon as guy and kakashi enter they switch to Madara vs Kages


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I wonder how you would feel if as soon as guy and kakashi enter they switch to Madara vs Kages


I would feel extremely frustrated.


----------



## christoncrutches (Dec 7, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> It inzuna soul in obito body



I almost want to make this my new theory.

Maybe Kakashi showing up is just a coincidence and it's Izuna in Shisui's body? Might explain the kirigakure connection)? Though I can't see any justification for this and there's a zero percent chance it happens, it would be amazing if true.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2011)

Gai, please go 8 gates and die


----------



## son_michael (Dec 7, 2011)

with kakashi here all we need is to see Tobi's mask crack, then Kakashi will either be horrified to see his friend or shocked to see Obito's other sharingan. 

Either way you people will face palm yourselves in the mirror for not even seeing the connection to anything Obito related and we shall triumph.


Tobi=Obito was always possible and there was always a reason why people suspected it, now maybe you guys will learn to be a little more creative when it comes to manga and look underneath the underneath


----------



## Fireball (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi's year begins now


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

No Rinnegan fappage this week?


----------



## Phemt (Dec 7, 2011)

It's painfully obvious that Tobi is using Obito's body (and Zetsu goo), but that still doesn't make him Obito.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> No Rinnegan fappage this week?



Jins don't have paths' powers, just accept it already


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Jins don't have paths' powers, just accept it already



That's fine!

But give me something more than Shared Sight.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Guy goes  gates and dies

Kakashi goes to the hospital

Bee gets sealed

Naruto gets captured

Tsunade gets her ass beat [Yes I have converted Tsunade fanisim to Uchihaisim 

Itachi saves the day


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> I have $10.00 on Gai's death.



If he opens the 8th gate I'm game.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Kakashi's year begins now



Kishi ends this chapter with Kakashi declaring that he's gona go on a rampage and next week we'll see Madara vs Kages or Chiyo vs fodders


----------



## Mistshadow (Dec 7, 2011)

still the year of kakashi for a few more weeks


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 7, 2011)

there is only one downside to kakashi and gai showing up...it will create more fanatics for the obito the...nah it's not even worthy of being called a theory.


----------



## TheRipper (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi's year.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi (and Guy) arrived unexpectedly in a fight where Naruto has promised to reveal Tobi's identity (or at least to take off his mask).

Anyway, I'm liking the idea that Kakashi will be participating in the fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, the Tobitos will have a field day with this one. 

Chapter sucks. Looks like yet again the good guys will somehow scrape through. If we don't see juubi because of this then Kishi really did give up.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2011)

God damnit Kishi.

All it took to defeat the tailed Jins was Bee going full bijuu? We didn't even see what all of them can do lol 
And now here's Gai of all people? 

0/10


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2011)

No one should be surprised that Tobi almost captured Naruto. If Naruto could beat the guy now in the form he's currently in there would be no reason Tobi should even be a threat. It's common sense. Besides Naruto's not going to go all out until Sasuke shows up. There wasn't doubt in my mind that this fight would be an uninterrupted fight. 

I'm glad Kakashi and Gai showed up. I'm not sure what they're going to do but I really hope that Gai and Kakashi go all out. Gai needs to die and Kakashi needs to do something important before Naruto and Sasuke show him up again. I'm not really a large Kakashi fan, I'm annoyed with him at times, but the fact he has so many jutsu he can jutsu and a Sharingan he can just pull any trick out of a hat and it'll be surprising.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I predicted Gai out of nowhere, that is being pretty accurate



Lucky guess that you fucked up by saying that he'll kick the Jins in the faces.  



> Chapter sucks. Looks like yet again the good guys will somehow scrape through.



This chapter pretty much guarantees that Bee will be captured, before I was wondering what would prevent Tobi from capturing Naruto when the two of them would be defeated, Kakshi and Gai escaping with Naruto would solve that particular problem.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> God damnit Kishi.
> 
> All it took to defeat the tailed Jins was Bee going full bijuu? We didn't even see what all of them can do lol
> And now here's Gai of all people?
> ...



Bee destroys the forest.
The Jinchuuriki seem defeated so they decide to seal them, but then they reappear in a state like when Naruto loses control (I assume this means something like Naruto's 4-tails mode)
The Jinchuuriki are too tough. Naruto is almost captured by Tobi, but then Kakashi and Guy appear!
Kakashi and Guy were waiting for Tobi to try to touch Naruto so he'd be materialized.
Kakashi: "We have the Sharingan on our side too."
Guy: "And Konoha's noble green beast as well!"


Spoilers state there not down yet 


__________________


----------



## Crush! (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, the Tobitos will have a field day with this one.
> 
> Chapter sucks. Looks like yet again the good guys will somehow scrape through. If we don't see juubi because of this then Kishi really did give up.



Oh no, a superhero manga where the good guys somehow manage to scrape through and win?

WTF did you expect?


----------



## Phemt (Dec 7, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kakashi (and Guy) arrived unexpectedly in a fight where Naruto has promised to reveal Tobi's identity (or at least take of his mask).
> 
> Anyway, I'm liking the idea that Kakashi will be participating in the fight.



Naruto's words/promises never deliver.

Tobi has no reason to fight Kakashi & Gai, they're too weak, and Kakashi and Gai have no chance against the Jinchuuriki's in that state.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> God damnit Kishi.
> 
> All it took to defeat the tailed Jins was Bee going full bijuu? We didn't even see what all of them can do lol
> And now here's Gai of all people?
> ...



It's the fuckin' 8 Tails, and they're not even sealed yet.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> This chapter pretty much guarantees that Bee will be captured, before I was wondering what would prevent Tobi from capturing Naruto when the two of them would be defeated, Kakshi and Gai escaping with Naruto would solve that particular problem.



Kakashi and Gai are from _Konoha_.

That means they're too goodie goodie to leave anybody behind. 


Anyway I also like how Tobi, who can become intangible in the mere fraction of a second, doesn't look like he will have the chance to even though Kakashi and Gai have stopped to make a stupid speech. Plothole x 10.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi is here.

Tobito reveal is imminent.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 7, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Naruto's words/promises never deliver.



But, they always deliver...

Naruto has never failed when he's promised something in this series.

Unlike Gon "ROFL We'll bring Kaito back!"


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi? Gai? Man that sounds like asspull. How? Why only them and not others of their division? Does Kishi really think anyone would believe those two could accomplish anything? I'm rather disappointed by this turn of events at first glance.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like Guy and Kakashi's unit was the closest to the battle.

Kakashi's definitely going to be bedridden after the fight due to MS overuse, and Guy might even have to open up the eighth gate (it's been hyped for hundreds of chapters).  I doubt any good guys die aside from perhaps B though.

Still, between the focus on Tobi and the lack of any on Madara, I'm somewhat curious as to what Sasuke's doing and whether he will be relevant in the context of the war.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 7, 2011)

Gai and Kakashi!  I'm surprised.



> The Jinchuuriki seem defeated so they decide to seal them, but then they reappear in a state like when Naruto loses control *(I assume this means something like Naruto's 4-tails mode)*



I hope so...  if this assumption is true, I'll win that chakra shroud bet


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Bee destroys the forest.
> The Jinchuuriki seem defeated so they decide to seal them, but then they reappear in a state like when Naruto loses control (I assume this means something like Naruto's 4-tails mode)
> The Jinchuuriki are too tough. Naruto is almost captured by Tobi, but then Kakashi and Guy appear!
> Kakashi and Guy were waiting for Tobi to try to touch Naruto so he'd be materialized.
> ...



I meant the one-tailed forms of the Jins. They all got wiped out just like that apparently before we even got to see what they could do 
At least they're not completely down yet yeah.


----------



## Summers (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope to go this is not true, I did not read the spoilers just some of the comments, but Is Naruto ever going to get a fight by himself. I am OK with teamwork and all but does he have to have someone interrupt and save him every time.


----------



## Taki (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha. No fucking way, what an asspull. Anyone else think Kakashi's gonna die?


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 7, 2011)

TheRipper said:


> Kakashi's year.



And here I thought that with all the power-ups that it be Naruto's year:  My bad.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys are crying asspull because Kakashi and Gai appeared?


----------



## Crush! (Dec 7, 2011)

summers said:


> I hope to go this is not true, I did not read the spoilers just some of the comments, but Is Naruto ever going to get a fight by himself. I am OK with teamwork and all *but does he have to have someone interrupt and save him every time.*



I like it. In that way, Naruto's always been a realistic (relatively speaking) series, where the 'hero' is not the be all, end all.

This isn't DBZ.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Crush! said:


> I like it. In that way, Naruto's always been a realistic (relatively speaking) series, where the 'hero' is not the be all, end all.
> 
> This isn't DBZ.



Having your friends arrive last second to save you time and again is hardly realistic.

It would be more realistic if he got his ass handed to him from time to time.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone know when full spoilers will be out.

Im begging kishi for the kages vs madara to make it on one page.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> You guys are crying asspull because Kakashi and Gai appeared?



Well, what else would you call it when there isn't even the slightest hint that Kakashi or Gai might be en route? Last we heard of them Naruto's clone had just appeared and they were quite busy dealing with the Zetsus.



PikaCheeka said:


> Having your friends arrive last second to save you time and again is hardly realistic.
> 
> It would be more realistic if he got his ass handed to him from time to time.



Naruto got his ass handed to him plenty of times. However with Naruto unlike with most other shounen a defeat is usually final. This isn't One Piece where everyone is satisfied after beating the opponent up. Kishi writes his story with shinobi going for the kill. You can't afford to lose a single fight unless your friends are around to save your ass.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Having your friends arrive last second to save you time and again is hardly realistic.
> 
> It would be more realistic if he got his ass handed to him from time to time.



You know what I mean, goddammit. Realistic for a shonen. In that he isn't Superman and needs help.

He isn't going to 'get his ass handed to him' during important fights because this story is going to have a happy ending.

He's had his 'ass handed to him' during quite a few fights, anyway.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, what else would you call it when there isn't even the slightest hint that Kakashi or Gai might be en route? Last we heard of them Naruto's clone had just appeared and they were quite busy dealing with the Zetsus.



I'd call it: Kakashi and Gai appearing to help Naruto and Bee, and nothing else. Why does the author have to leave a hint for every little thing ahead of time?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2011)

Worst case scenario Gai opens all 8 gates and allows Naruto to escape. Yeah he dies but it's for a good cause. As for Kakashi, given he has a Sharingan and over 1000 techniques and well since the beginning of the series each time he's been damaged it gets worse and worse. We can only pray that he dies this time. 

Yeah Bee will be captured but at least someone else will go along with him.

And like I said Naruto was saved again. It's Tobi, arguably the final villain. He hasn't went KSM or anything and he hasn't gone all out. We don't know what Naruto's capable of. It's common sense that Tobi of all people would be this dangerous. I hope no one really expected Naruto to stomp Tobi here. 

That never even crossed my mind once.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

My dreams of Guitar Fan vs. Zabuza Sword are so close I can taste it. 

Maybe it'll even be the Zabuza Sword that shatters the mask.


----------



## Narutaru (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> You guys are crying asspull because Kakashi and Gai appeared?



What are Kakashi and Guy supposed to do here? If Naruto and Bee can't beat the seven of them, what are two people who are weaker than everyone currently in the battle suppose to do other than be a diversion.

If Kishi doesn't want Naruto and Bee winning this by themselves, he might as well have Itachi release Nagato. At least he would make sense as far as help goes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto got his ass handed to him plenty of times. However with Naruto unlike with most other shounen a defeat is usually final. This isn't One Piece where everyone is satisfied after beating the opponent up. Kishi writes his story with shinobi going for the kill. You can't afford to lose a single fight unless your friends are around to save your ass.



Thanks for editing after I already repped you. 

Naruto's only lost one fight. I meant "ass handed to him" as in "losing", not as in "needing help".


----------



## Hexa (Dec 7, 2011)

It did take like the better part of a year real time and probably about half a day manga time for Tobi to meet up with Naruto.  But!  They could have met up in a location that happened to be really close to Kakashi.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 7, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> What are Kakashi and Guy supposed to do here? If Naruto and Bee can't beat the eight of them, what are two people who are weaker than everyone currently in the battle suppose to do other than be a diversion.
> 
> If Kishi doesn't want Naruto and Bee winning this by themselves, he might as well have Itachi release Nagato. At least he would make sense as far as help goes.



Once again, this isn't DBZ. Weaker people can beat stronger people with teamwork.

i.e., Sakura and Chiyo vs Sasori.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2011)

Since we're close to the end of the year I'm sure that Sasuke's going to show on the last chapter of this year. If not that Tobi will be revealed. Either way I don't get what the fuss is. 

People actually thought Naruto was going to stomp Tobi if of all people. Main character or not, it doesn't make any sense....I just don't get it.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'd call it: Kakashi and Gai appearing to help Naruto and Bee, and nothing else. Why does the author have to leave a hint for every little thing ahead of time?



Obviously so the readers don't think he pulled it out of his ass. XD



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Worst case scenario Gai opens all 8 gates and allows Naruto to escape. Yeah he dies but it's for a good cause. As for Kakashi, given he has a Sharingan and over 1000 techniques and well since the beginning of the series each time he's been damaged it gets worse and worse. We can only pray that he dies this time.
> 
> Yeah Bee will be captured but at least someone else will go along with him.
> 
> ...



Lol people won't know on whose sacrifice to bet with this line up. B is gonna get captured. No, Gai will open all 8 Gates. No, Kakashi will use the jutsu he copied from Chiyo to revive Naruto after Tobi killed him. No, all of the above.


----------



## chakra-burned (Dec 7, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Once again, this isn't DBZ. Weaker people can beat stronger people with teamwork.
> 
> i.e., Sakura and Chiyo vs Sasori.



Not to mention weak and strong are non-linear.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope for a midnight dragon from guy (he has lowest Death protection).


----------



## Egotism (Dec 7, 2011)

Hm if Lee was added to that mix then things would have been perfect. I'm still waiting for Lee's Part II showout


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 7, 2011)

Fuck yes its the year of kakashi.


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

Tobito is as likely as Future Sasuke in that Time Travel is required. While Kakashi's inclusion is certainly no coincidence, the reason being Tobi uses Obito's Mangekyou. 

He's not Obito, but he has his Sharingan. My guess is Tobi is a clone of Madara with Obito's Mangekyou and possibly some influence of the Juubi.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

A chapter ago I had a prediction of Rookie 9 and negi rocklee tenten sai and datclone showed up to save naruto


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously so the readers don't think he pulled it out of his ass. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Lol people won't know on whose sacrifice to bet with this line up. B is gonna get captured. No, Gai will open all 8 Gates. No, Kakashi will use the jutsu he copied from Chiyo to revive Naruto after Tobi killed him. No, all of the above.



Good point. I say guy is most likely he is the least relevant besides last gate move is new at least.

Sasori is a bad example since he let them win


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Lol people won't know on whose sacrifice to bet with this line up. B is gonna get captured. No, Gai will open all 8 Gates. No, Kakashi will use the jutsu he copied from Chiyo to revive Naruto after Tobi killed him. No, all of the above.



It doesn't really matter what to bet on. Either way it makes perfect sense that Naruto isn't getting stomped by Tobi here and while someone else will be stomped instead so he can go on and confront Sasuke. Tobi's too strong, Naruto's not ready yet, someone just has to be crushed. 

Lucky for us it'll at least be Bee, Kakashi or Gai. Maybe more than 1. 

It's just perfect Shonen manga logic.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Thanks for editing after I already repped you.
> 
> Naruto's only lost one fight. I meant "ass handed to him" as in "losing", not as in "needing help".



still, thank you for the rep.

And I told you that among adult shinobi to lose is to die unless you've got friends ready to save you. So obviously Naruto can't get his ass handed to him like you define it or he would be dead.

As I define it Naruto lost to Oro, Kimimaro, Sasuke and Itachi. That's atleast four.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> A chapter ago I had a prediction of Rookie 9 and negi rocklee tenten sai and datclone showed up to save naruto



Okay, so? lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It doesn't really matter what to bet on. Either way it makes perfect sense that Naruto isn't getting stomped by Tobi here and while someone else will be stomped instead so he can go on and confront Sasuke. Tobi's too strong, Naruto's not ready yet, someone just has to be crushed.
> 
> Lucky for us it'll at least be Bee, Kakashi or Gai. Maybe more than 1.
> 
> It's just perfect Shonen manga logic.



How many people honestly thought Naruto would win...?

Perfect shounen logic indeed. Two characters with huge fanbases but zero plot relevance (because face it, Kakashi has long since ceased to have any) magically appear to fight one of the most powerful beings in existence. Now is Kishi's chance to kill someone whose death will have minimal impact on the story, but maximum impact on the readers! Now he can say "Oh yea well I did kill someone. I just didn't have to rework the plot for it."



bearzerger said:


> still, thank you for the rep.
> 
> And I told you that among adult shinobi to lose is to die unless you've got friends ready to save you. *So obviously Naruto can't get his ass handed to him* like you define it or *he would be dead.*



Pity.

Naruto was rescued from Kimimaro and Itachi and everybody was a loser in the Orochimaru fight, Oro included.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 7, 2011)

ITT people are overreacting over a couple of spoiler lines.


just chill the fuck out before saying "Naruto blows"


----------



## Virgofenix (Dec 7, 2011)

So, it's Konoha FTW.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys, Tobi attacked Konoha 17 years ago! 

How in the HECK would Obito body have grown to adult size between the time he gave Kakashi his sharingan, and the time Tobi attacked?


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, Tobi attacked Konoha 17 years ago!
> 
> How in the HECK would Obito body have grown to adult size between the time he gave Kakashi his sharingan, and the time Tobi attacked?



only way is if he went back in time.
thats the only way.
2ch members are bringing the obito theory again as well based on these spoilers.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 7, 2011)

Look like Killerbee plot shield increase. I hope he dodge the bullet again just so I can enjoy all the butthurt. 

Kakashi and Gai helping Naruto and Killerbee even the odds some. Naruto fighting 6 high level puppets plus Tobi would be difficult even for someone of Naruto's level. Tobi's true identity will probably be revealed after the Neo Pain have been dealt with.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 7, 2011)

NARUTO - Naruto - 566 (Ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E)

Kirabi manages to destroy the surrounding forest.

Decided to seal the beast that is the end Naruto and Bee
Surrounding the damage from damage, and if you think winning is near the tail beast with a tail reappears more powerful.

Tail beast has not given up on the handle is too tight.

Masked man but Naruto manages to capture the little guy does not arrive on time and the Scarecrow, and they are saved!

I was aiming for when it comes to solid man mask, he touched Naruto, he absorbs it can be is when they hit.

Green beast Naruto Guy is saying that while Kakashi arrived as well, saying that they are on the side of the kaleidoscope!

What will happen next? !


----------



## Egotism (Dec 7, 2011)

But I can see how Kishi is going to do this. Gai & Kakashi were brought for someone on the Good team to die. What doesn't make sense is how Kakashi just left his squad unintended like that, and how Gai being his number two came along. Eh, Kakashi loses Stamina by mid 567, and Gai goes 8 gates at the end of 567. Bee gets captured at the end of 568. Tobi leaves, and Gai dies at the end of 568. Madara v. Kages wrap up 569. Sasuke - 570.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 7, 2011)

vered said:


> only way is if he went back in time.
> thats the only way.



Hardly the only way. Afterall we have it on excellent authority that there is a MS jutsu which can age even babies.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Gai-sama

Too good to be true 


But I am bored of group fights 

Am I the only one who misses 1on1's ? We haven't seen once since Itachi vs Nagato


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, Tobi attacked Konoha 17 years ago!
> 
> How in the HECK would Obito body have grown to adult size between the time he gave Kakashi his sharingan, and the time Tobi attacked?



The power of plot is even greater than that of spiral power.


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

ohana has yet to appear in the 2ch thread.
so im not sure its a legit ohana post.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana has yet to appear in the 2ch thread.
> so im not sure its a legit ohana post.



I have to admit it is odd that she didn't give the chapter title and just said "Naruto" in Katakana (unless that is the chapter title which doesn't make much sense). I don't recall her ever doing that before.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, Tobi attacked Konoha 17 years ago!
> 
> How in the HECK would Obito body have grown to adult size between the time he gave Kakashi his sharingan, and the time Tobi attacked?



Much less, Tobi creating plans with Madara, whom died sometime before or slightly after the second war started - when Nagato was a child.

Tobi = Obito, is the least likely theory; although, I do believe he is using Obito's right eye Mankeyou power - his Jikukan powers.


----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 7, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana has yet to appear in the 2ch thread.
> so im not sure its a legit ohana post.


It's not Ohana. This spoiler from fake Ohana diary, that based on real spoiler from T.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> How many people honestly thought Naruto would win...?
> 
> Perfect shounen logic indeed. Two characters with huge fanbases but zero plot relevance (because face it, Kakashi has long since ceased to have any) magically appear to fight one of the most powerful beings in existence. Now is Kishi's chance to kill someone whose death will have minimal impact on the story, but maximum impact on the readers! Now he can say "Oh yea well I did kill someone. I just didn't have to rework the plot for it."


Kakashi really hasn't done anything to the plot lately, him dying would actually help the plot. I know, he was almost dead against Pain but this isn't Pain, this is Tobi. There's a large difference. He has nothing else to give at this point. I don't care if he has fans, he's doing nothing really. And Gai, since we heard of the 8 Gates everyone's been waiting for someone to break them out and just die. I mean why not, Tobi's strong enough to last something like that. They need to just kneel over.

Whenever I see Kakashi appear against a villain I'm really expecting this guy to die off. He's just stayed too long.


----------



## Selva (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the prefect chance for Kakashi to die... again. Maybe sacrificing his life to save Naruto?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok question : What will get trolled ? 

a ) Gates

b ) Bijuu powers

c ) Rinnegan

d ) Sharingan


please think carefully before you pick


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

The Kage battle is pretty unimportant compared to the entire purpose of the war. They're fighting a relic of the past with little importance to the plot, a spoiled brat personality, and meaningless display of abilities. 

Naruto and B are fighting for their lives and the entire purpose of the war. Kakashi and Gai bring another "dynamic" to this fight. It's simply a superior battle.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kakashi really hasn't done anything to the plot lately, him dying would actually help the plot. I know, he was almost dead against Pain but this isn't Pain, this is Tobi. There's a large difference. He has nothing else to give at this point. I don't care if he has fans, he's doing nothing really.
> 
> And Gai, since we heard of the 8 Gates everyone's been waiting for someone to break them out and just die. I mean why not, Tobi's strong enough to last something like that.
> 
> ...



Agreed that they should die here.

My point is though that killing them would a) appease a percentage of the fans who want character death and b) cause a huge impact on a decent percentage of the readerbase due to the popularity of those characters. Kishi can safely kill both of them without it making the least bit of difference to the story.

I hesitate to say that Kakashi dying will matter though. I haven't gotten an impression that Naruto cares about him very much anymore, and considering how easily he got over Jiraiya, the death of some guy who was his teacher for a little while four years ago will probably be brushed off within a few chapters. KB meanwhile, Naruto seems to genuinely be friends with.

Anyway I made a thread about 2 years ago predicting his death because it had to happen before he became obsolete. Nothing happened. And guess what? He's now obsolete.


----------



## Leon (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kakashi really hasn't done anything to the plot lately, him dying would actually help the plot. I know, he was almost dead against Pain but this isn't Pain, this is Tobi. There's a large difference. He has nothing else to give at this point. I don't care if he has fans, he's doing nothing really. And Gai, since we heard of the 8 Gates everyone's been waiting for someone to break them out and just die. I mean why not, Tobi's strong enough to last something like that. They need to just kneel over.
> 
> Whenever I see Kakashi appear against a villain I'm really expecting this guy to die off. He's just stayed too long.



Kakashi isn't dying, the idea is laughable. He's sticking around till the end. Gai is much more likely.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok question : What will get trolled ?
> 
> a ) Gates
> 
> ...



e ) NF **


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Dec 7, 2011)

Gai solos


----------



## Leon (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh god it just dawned on me. The appearance of Kakashi will trigger yet another surge of Obito theorists. ''KAKASHI IS PRESENT SO HE CAN RECOGNIZE OBITO'S FACE WHEN TOBI'S MASK IS REMOVED!!!1''


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

....

NoOoooooOOoooO!! Kakashi and Guy??? I hope they are/ either one is not gonna be sacrificed... I'm so confused by the whole Shinobi Alliance's 'plans' now


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Okay, so? lol



So I was right about there being backup at least


----------



## Harbour (Dec 7, 2011)

SO, if not Kakashi and Guy, Naruto would be warped just by one Tobi's warp technique?!?! Lol, Kishi as always in the beginning make Naruto too owerpowered and then make huge dehype him. 
btw, RM Naruto not on the Fourth lvl yet.


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

just so people will know the last post is not an ohana post.
she has yet to appear.


----------



## Jad (Dec 7, 2011)

EVERYONE CAN TAKE A BIG LEMON AND SUCK IT!

F-YEAH

Gai is going to show you guys who is BOSS

NOBLE GREEN BEAST F-yeah! Suck on it, all you haters can Suck-on-it!

YEAH, it's not Kakashi's year! ITS JADS YEAR!

Kishimoto was like "F all this pansy fighting, time to bring in the big guns!"


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha, so Gai-sensei showed up? 

Tobi had better start running.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Leon said:


> Oh god it just dawned on me. The appearance of Kakashi will trigger yet another surge of Obito theorists. ''KAKASHI IS PRESENT SO HE CAN RECOGNIZE OBITO'S FACE WHEN TOBI'S MASK IS REMOVED!!!1''



It _is_ about time that Kakashi starts going blind from MS.

 How will he explain the fact that the upper third of Tobi's face is Madara's?


----------



## dungsi27 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh my Kakashi and Guy together.Ive been waiting for this moment for a long long long time now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> e ) NF **



Its not a valid option sir please pick another one 

and yeah, now that Kakashi is present, its almost canon that Tobi is obito 



*Spoiler*: __ 



please kishi don't do it


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is that spoiler really legit?

My main issue is the statement saying Bee and Naruto decide to seal the jinchuurikis... But _how exactly_ could they seal them.

However if it is true I guess the lack of preta path/deva path in responce to the bijuudama hints at the jinchuuriki's not having a rinnegan power. They had the six bijuu replace the powers Nagato had in the paths I reckon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed that they should die here.
> 
> My point is though that killing them would a) appease a percentage of the fans who want character death and b) cause a huge impact on a decent percentage of the readerbase due to the popularity of those characters. Kishi can safely kill both of them without it making the least bit of difference to the story.
> 
> ...


Nothing truly happened. It was a downer. I did think that once that happened he was shielded until the manga's over with but honestly after seeing Tobi and Sasuke's upcoming appearance I just don't know why Kishi would single Kakashi and Gai out of all these shinobi to go against Madara. It's a horrible match-up. 

I mean there's no reason really. When Killer Bee gets captured (well sacrifices himself knowing Bee) it'll be impressive and will mean something but Kakashi and Gai. They're the types of characters that if they do end up dying it won't be through sacrifice but through getting their asses handed to them. 

It's Kishi though. We all know Kakashi is obsolete. He just has a problem killing characters like that.





Leon said:


> Kakashi isn't dying, the idea is laughable. He's sticking around till the end. Gai is much more likely.



Kakashi dying would benefit the story but this is Kishi we are talking about. Kakashi's gotten past so much so for him to get past this wouldn't surprise me. Not because he's strong enough but because Kishi has an affinity for the bastard. Kakashi dying would be a good thing. I'm just not sure if Kishi has the testicles to kill him off.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok question : What will get trolled ?
> 
> a ) Gates
> 
> ...



e) Everyone. With the exception of Itachi


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Double dynamic entry

Kakashi has a raiton dragon on his foot

Guy has a katon tiger on his foot


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> How will he explain the fact that the upper third of Tobi's face is Madara's?



Easily. It isn't.


----------



## Nashima (Dec 7, 2011)

I was waiting for kakashi to show up in this fight. Ill just sit back and watch tobito take that mask off. Watch kakashi is probably gonna get the upper hand at some point and tobi takes the mask off and bam kakashi has a stroke.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Is that spoiler really legit?
> 
> My main issue is the statement saying Bee and Naruto decide to seal the jinchuurikis... But _how exactly_ could they seal them.



I think the meaning is "Naruto and Bee are thinking how they could seal them"


----------



## dungsi27 (Dec 7, 2011)

So I guess this is the "Kakashis rampage" that we have been waiting for so long huh?


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Its not a valid option sir please pick another one
> 
> and yeah, now that Kakashi is present, its almost canon that Tobi is obito
> 
> ...



It's damn near canon that Tobi is using Obito's right eye. 




dungsi27 said:


> So I guess this is the "Kakashis rampage" that we have been waiting for so long huh?



No, that happened off-panel.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Faustus said:


> I think the meaning is "Naruto and Bee are thinking how they could seal them"



Oh...

Well I guess they forgot to plan ahead for this as they too had faith in Itachi ending the edo tenseis... 

But Itachi has perfected the art of run and Naruto & Bee fell for it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nothing truly happened. It was a downer. I did think that once that happened he was shielded until the manga's over with but honestly after seeing Tobi and Sasuke's upcoming appearance I just don't know why Kishi would single Kakashi and Gai out of all these shinobi to go against Madara. It's a horrible match-up.
> 
> I mean there's no reason really. When Killer Bee gets captured (well sacrifices himself knowing Bee) it'll be impressive and will mean something but Kakashi and Gai. They're the types of characters that if they do end up dying it won't be through sacrifice but through getting their asses handed to them.
> 
> It's Kishi though. We all know Kakashi is obsolete. He just has a problem killing characters like that.



Just about anybody against Tobi would be a horrible match-up.

I was fully expecting KB to get captured here but now I'm not so sure. I now smell asspull where everyone magically escapes alive. Tobi won't be defeated here, but getting what he wants is now growing less and less likely. If it was anyone other than Mr-I-can-never-leave-anyone-behind!!!!1111!!! then maybe I could agree with an earlier poster that they will save Naruto and abandon KB, but I can't see that happening with Kakashi around.

And if KB is captured, then nobody else is dying. It's one or the other.



First Tsurugi said:


> Easily. It isn't.



The eyes and surrounding area are the exact same, man. That's undeniable.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

If Tobi can't at least capture Bee here, then he needs to die, seriously. I love Bee, but come on - come on.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The eyes and surrounding area are the exact same, man. That's undeniable.



Sure they are.

Just like Tobi being Madara was "undeniable".


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Naruto and Bee : "Fuck fuck fuck Itachi why haven't you stopped edo yet ???


----------



## Nashima (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The eyes and surrounding area are the exact same, man. That's undeniable.



That means nothing. How many people in this manga has the same eye/ "surrounding area"?


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 7, 2011)

Come to think of it, it is kind of a bummer that the fodder show up along with Gai but we don't get to see Itachi of all people doing anything epic yet.


----------



## Jad (Dec 7, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Kakashi and Gai?  Just what is this shit  Looks like a bad fan-fiction





F-yeah, I knew Kishimoto still had something up his sleeve. AND I KNEW! 100% That Tobi was near Kakashi's division, which only means Lee might be hiding for a second counter attack along with Sai, you know Kakashi has this sh*t planned out!


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Tobi can't at least capture Bee here, then he needs to die, seriously. I love Bee, but come on - come on.



It just occured to me... 

Could this be a Kakashi and Gai feat?

Evading the sensing of 6 jinchuuriki's, Tobi, Naruto and Bee?

Honestly this twist seems a bit of a stretch to me at the moment, however if Kakashi is wielding zabuza's sword then I forgive all.


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 7, 2011)

WTF kakashi and the green beast join this skirmish?
and edo-jins being possessed by their demons would mean the beast inside them has free will? wtf i though they were controlled and had no will 

but anyways Gai appears in this weird spoiler...SHHA bRAh!


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It just occured to me...
> 
> Could this be a Kakashi and Gai feat?
> 
> ...



Evading Rinnegan?

Nope! Never happened.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sure they are.
> 
> Just like Tobi being Madara was "undeniable".



Find me a panel where Tobi's eyes look exactly like Obito's and nothing like Madara's. Better yet, find 2 so you can't claim bad art.

The possibility of a Madara clone is still very high on the list.



Nashima said:


> That means nothing. How many people in this manga has the same eye/ "surrounding area"?



No two Uchiha, who have the most distinctive eyes.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So I was right about there being backup at least



lol, I suppose so.

Warm e-cookie for you.


----------



## Leon (Dec 7, 2011)

Can we atleast have a _glimpse_ of Madara and the Kages?


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Leon said:


> Can we atleast have a _glimpse_ of Madara and the Kages?



First chapter following the New Year break.

Promise. 


In all seriousness, I much rather Kishi focus his attention on this fight, and wrap up it, before switching over to the Kages and Edo Madara. That fight deserves our full attention.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Dec 7, 2011)

If the spoilers are real we just might see the 8 gates. 
And Kakashi has to do something of that level or i won't forght kishi :|


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Naruto and Bee : "Fuck fuck fuck Itachi why haven't you stopped edo yet ???



Itachi : Kabuto why u so hidden! 

(Lol Itachi is clearly using the ancient Uchiha art of "Waiting for His Moment to Shine")



Klue said:


> *Evading Rinnegan?*
> 
> Nope! Never happened.



Oh god... I hope people don't draw that conclusion...

Or we'll get a thread about why Itachi could do the same thing in evading the rinnegan. Therefore Itachi > Nagato.

...Seriously I can see the thread already.


----------



## Nashima (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Find me a panel where Tobi's eyes look exactly like Obito's and nothing like Madara's. Better yet, find 2 so you can't claim bad art.
> 
> The possibility of a Madara clone is still very high on the list.
> 
> ...



Madara clone? The fact this he still has on a mask is enough to shatter that theory. You really think kishi would keep his mask on for so long if hes just a madara clone? When he takes the mask off its supposed to be shocking. Seeing madaras face would waste all off this suspense kishi has built. All of that teasing would go to waste.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally. Some help for the deity-ish. He's mortal after all.

<3 Kakashi by the way. In a brusque, manly way.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 7, 2011)

If Kakashi/Gai were near Naruto and Bee, how the hell did they not get hit by the Bijudama?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Find me a panel where Tobi's eyes look exactly like Obito's and nothing like Madara's. Better yet, find 2 so you can't claim bad art.




*Spoiler*: __ 













In all three of the cases, Madara's eyes are much more angular, while Tobi's are more rounded.

But art comparisons aside the fact that Kisame sacrificed himself to keep Tobi's face a secret should already be telling you his face is different from Madara's.


----------



## John Connor (Dec 7, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> If Kakashi/Gai were near Naruto and Bee, how the hell did they not get hit by the Bijudama?


they see the bijuudama s0 they shunshin to the general location

much like Sai, Sakura and Naruto backing up Yamato against Oro


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> If Kakashi/Gai were near Naruto and Bee, how the hell did they not get hit by the Bijudama?



The battledome would say Kamui. Kakashi's answer to every situation in life.

That or Gai is so Gar that the bijuudama is nothing to him.

@The Obito theorists

I could honestly see the theorists being both correct and wrong.

As in that's Obito's body but the personality we know as Tobi is just a foreign parasite, which would give a credible link between him and Zetsu.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sure they are.
> 
> Just like Tobi being Madara was "undeniable".


Yes, but clearly speculation and easily verifiable facts is the exact same thing. From what little we've been able to glean of Tobi's face, it's either Madara or an aged Izuna. His eyes are nothing like Obito's (or Shisui's, or Fugaku's, or Kagami's or any of the other candidates').




First Tsurugi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever heard of angles? In fact, when you compare the two panels where both Tobi's and Madara's eyes are viewed from the same angle (head on), they're nigh identical. *And they look nothing like Obito's*.


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

Nashima said:


> Madara clone? The fact this he still has on a mask is enough to shatter that theory.


That's some definition of shattering a theory; one might even say: ridiculous. 

Does it interest you proponents of the Tobito Theory can't circumvent the dis-congruous time-line, notably when Tobi appears before Minato as an adult? Of course, the author can magically creating circumstances to explain their theory serves as sufficient explanation. Furthermore: coincidence become fact when Kakashi's appearance is accounted for, easily explained with Tobi(collector of eyes) uses Obito's.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 7, 2011)

I smell Kakashi trolling next chapter... Once again...


----------



## Illairen (Dec 7, 2011)

CA182 said:


> The battledome would say Kamui. Kakashi's answer to every situation in life.
> 
> That or Gai is so Gar that the bijuudama is nothing to him.



The OBD would rather say that the speed of naruto mid tiers is at least supersonic.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Yuna said:


> Yes, but clearly speculation and easily verifiable facts is the exact same thing. From what little we've been able to glean of Tobi's face, it's either Madara or an aged Izuna. His eyes are nothing like Obito's (or Shisui's, or Fugaku's, or Kagami's or any of the other candidates').



What you glean from your subjective observations is irrelevant, if you read the manga, especially Kisame's last flashback, it should already be abundantly clear that Tobi's face is not Madara's.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Illairen said:


> The OBD would rather say that the speed of naruto mid tiers is at least supersonic.



Lol well if the top tiers speed is said to be light, supersonic seems logical for mid tier.

I guess academy students aged 6 run as fast as usain bolt.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> I smell Kakashi trolling next chapter... Once again...



Kakashi probably just used 75% of his chakra supply by even mentioning the Sharingan.  



First Tsurugi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All you're doing is attempting to disprove the Madara theory, which doesn't really work because you're comparing bored/speculative narrowed eyes to ones wide with surprise or jutsu-concentration. Of course if I narrow my eyes for whatever reason, they won't be the same shape as they are when I widen them. You need to compare narrowed-to-narrowed, relaxed-to-relaxed, and/or wide-to-wide. 

You didn't provide Obito art like I asked.


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> What you glean from your subjective observations is irrelevant, if you read the manga, especially Kisame's last flashback, it should already be abundantly clear that Tobi's face is not Madara's.


All that Kisame has done is confirm Tobi is the same person controlling the Mizukage; this person happened to have long hair.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> If Kakashi/Gai were near Naruto and Bee, how the hell did they not get hit by the Bijudama?



depends on how close they were and which direction if they stand behind Bee and Naruto then they won't get hit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> All you're doing is attempting to disprove the Madara theory, which doesn't really work because you're comparing bored/speculative narrowed eyes to ones wide with surprise or jutsu-concentration. Of course if I narrow my eyes for whatever reason, they won't be the same shape as they are when I widen them. You need to compare narrowed-to-narrowed, relaxed-to-relaxed, and/or wide-to-wide.
> 
> You didn't provide Obito art like I asked.



If you note, I'm not saying he's Obito, just that he's not Madara. That is the only thing I contested from the beginning of this convo.

And you ignored what I said about Kisame, which trumps any comparison of physical traits.



Polynikes said:


> All that Kisame has done is confirm Tobi is the same person controlling the Mizukage; this person happened to have long hair.



Yes, the fact that his flashback cut off just when we were about to see Tobi's face is completely irrelevant, I'm sure.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Dec 7, 2011)

Tobi being obito just went up.  bee will get captured.  gai will die saving naruto and kakashi with 8th gate.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

is there any hope for the Konoha 11 showing up soon.... gosh i wish there were a few panels showing Shikaku's strategies now


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 7, 2011)

OH SHIT!! KAKASHI AND GAI TEAM FIGHTING WITH NARUTO AND BEE AGAINST TOBI

SHIT JUST REACHED ANOTHER LEVEL MOTHERFUCKING!!!!!!!!!!

YES YES YES  ;-D :-D :-D

Oh ya'll roll iwth me
Kakashi and Gai
Rollin' with me

We love da money
OH yes we do

Kakashi and Gai are pimpin extreme
Every fucking rhyme loveing Kishi again

Oh oh oh 
Sharingan + Taijutsu

Oh oh oh 
Kakashi and Gai make 5 kages look like 5 Tentens

Kakashi is so cool
He is so old school

Gai is so strong
He makes me want to smoke a bong


----------



## andrea (Dec 7, 2011)

> Kakashi and Guy appear!
> Kakashi and Guy were waiting for Tobi to try to touch Naruto so he'd be materialized.
> Kakashi: "We have the Sharingan on our side too."
> Guy: "And Konoha's noble green beast as well!"



I was not expecting that. Props to Kishi.

Need to steel myself for another week of Tobi=Obito theories


----------



## Nashima (Dec 7, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> That's some definition of shattering a theory; one might even say: ridiculous.
> 
> Does it interest you proponents of the Tobito Theory can't circumvent the dis-congruous time-line, notably when Tobi appears before Minato as an adult? Of course, the author can magically creating circumstances to explain their theory serves as sufficient explanation. Furthermore: coincidence become fact when Kakashi's appearance is accounted for, easily explained with Tobi(collector of eyes) uses Obito's.



Is it impossible for someone to get a little taller in a short period of time O.O? And how do we know he was an adult if we couldn't even see his face?


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yes, the fact that his flashback cut off just when we were about to see Tobi's face is completely irrelevant, I'm sure.


I'm not debating its relevance; rather, it's substantiation of your claim. Tobi is recognized as the person controlling the Mizukage, identity aside.


Nashima said:


> Is it impossible for someone to get a little taller in a short period of time O.O? And how do we know he was an adult if we couldn't even see his face?


Put a mask on in the mirror and ask yourself the same question. Are you an child because you can't see your face?

Or maybe it's your skeletal structure, relative size, and other indications that determine your maturation. Also: make this comparision to your pre-adolescent form.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> is there any hope for the Konoha 11 showing up soon.... gosh i wish there were a few panels showing Shikaku's strategies now



against these foes no. People will no doubt whine Kakashi and Gai are too weak to help. The Konoha 11 are a great deal weaker. I suppose there might be some fodder running around


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Ugh so Kakashi's rampage got officially off paneled now...


----------



## Mayaki (Dec 7, 2011)

Obitotheories? I laughed my ass off for years. But now I fear that they will eventually come true.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> I'm not debating its relevance; rather, it's substantiation of your claim. Tobi is recognized as the person controlling the Mizukage, identity aside.



I don't see what you're getting at. Kisame recognized he was the one controlling the Mizukage, yes. That's because he was. How does that go against him not being Madara?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you note, I'm not saying he's Obito, just that he's not Madara. That is the only thing I contested from the beginning of this convo.
> 
> And you ignored what I said about Kisame, which trumps any comparison of physical traits.



Your inclinations to the Tobito theory are known fact in these forums.

As for the Kisame thing, it's just one in a long series of instances where Tobi's face is not shown. It could be relevant or it could be hype, as clearly Kishi wasn't going to have the big reveal come in a Kisame flashback. Now that we know Tobi and Madara were existing together at one point, and in all likelihood the same man who trained Itachi is the one who Kisame met, it's very possible that it was the real Madara. No matter how you play the cards, it isn't solid, or even remotely solid, proof that Tobi isn't a clone or a part of him.

Anyway this argument is pointless, circular, and OT. Take it to my VMs if you want to continue it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 7, 2011)

If Kakashi and Gai are there does that mean Rookie 9 is there as well? Kakashi and Gai can't take all the glory from Naruto of defeating Madara/Tobi or Jinchuuriki's.


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 7, 2011)

OH SHIT. WHAT IF BEE LENDS SAMEHADA TO KAKASHI? KAKASHI ALREADY HAS ONE OF THE SPECIAL SWORDS


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Your inclinations to the Tobito theory are known fact in these forums.



That's irrelevant, here I am arguing only that he is not Madara, as I always have, first and foremost.



> As for the Kisame thing, it's just one in a long series of instances where Tobi's face is not shown. It could be relevant or it could be hype.



It's definitely relevant, given the timing.

And it's certainly hype. Hyping that his face isn't Madara's.



> Now that we know Tobi and Madara were existing together at one point, and in all likelihood the same man who trained Itachi is the one who Kisame met at that point, it's very possible that it was the real Madara. No matter how you play the cards, it isn't solid, or even remotely solid, proof that Tobi isn't a clone or a part of him.



Madara died shortly after achieving Rinnegan. We assume he gave his Rinnegan to Nagato as a child. When he's resurrected, he refers to Nagato as having "grown up" leading us to assume Nagato was a child when he last saw him.

Ergo, we can safely assume Madara died when Nagato was just a child, way before any of the events involving Tobi transpired.

Everything after the Kyuubi attack was Tobi's doing, not Madara's. You should read silenceofthelambs' posts on the subject of the timeline of Tobi and Madara, they're very good.



> Anyway this argument is pointless, circular, and OT. Take it to my VMs if you want to continue it.



Just as well, I should be asleep anyway.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Dec 7, 2011)

I smell insane minato hype incoming... His student and his son against the guy he last owned.  watch tobi call minato unsurpassable.  also kinda eager to see how effective gais sharingan counter fighting style is.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Your inclinations to the Tobito theory are known fact in these forums.
> 
> As for the Kisame thing, it's just one in a long series of instances where Tobi's face is not shown. It could be relevant or it could be hype, as clearly Kishi wasn't going to have the big reveal come in a Kisame flashback. Now that we know Tobi and Madara were existing together at one point, and in all likelihood the same man who trained Itachi is the one who Kisame met, it's very possible that it was the real Madara. No matter how you play the cards, it isn't solid, or even remotely solid, proof that Tobi isn't a clone or a part of him.
> 
> Anyway this argument is pointless, circular, and OT. Take it to my VMs if you want to continue it.



The main problem is that it hardly would be a reveal at all if Tobi has Madara's face. Regardless of whether he is just a clone or the real one there is no point in hiding his face when the whole world already heard from his own mouth that he is apparently Madara.

A mere clone would hardly be shocking at this point.

More likely Izuna or Juubi controlling someone's body.

Perhaps even Rikudou himself who grew desillusioned with the world by seeing that eternal peace was an impossible dream.

Regarding Obito I wouldn't put anything past Kishi(even Tobi being Ten Ten) but it is still to early to jump the gun in any case.

It would be hilarious if after this battle is over Tobi still keeps his mask on and the Tobi theories still keep running all over NF LOL


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I smell insane minato hype incoming... His student and his son against the guy he last owned.  watch tobi call minato unsurpassable.  also kinda eager to see how effective gais sharingan counter fighting style is.



Hmm well it would have been useless in a forest so a lot more useful now. Still i want the focus on naruto and bee.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayaki said:


> Obitotheories? I laughed my ass off for years. But now I fear that they will eventually come true.



You are not alone.

We have to hold hands and pray and stand tall. We will get over it. It will be hard though.... It will be hard.


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't see what you're getting at. Kisame recognized he was the one controlling the Mizukage, yes. That's because he was. How does that go against him not being Madara?


He identifies Tobi as Madara; having seen Tobi manipulate the Mizukage and unveil his mask years later, he still calls him Madara. 

Tobi reveals himself to be Madara while controlling the Mizukage. 
Link removed

Kisame recongizes Tobi's face as the one controlling the Mizukage. 
Link removed

In two private circumstances spanning years, Tobi is recognizes as Madara by Kisame. Surely he would indicate otherwise if this were not true?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wait if the forest is flattened... Where were Gai and Kakashi hiding?

It's not like the two blend in... xD


----------



## Imamember (Dec 7, 2011)

The return of OBITO the day i have feared all my life, I laughed at the obito theories i prayed they would be wrong but Kakashi rampage on tobi will reveal Obito and maybe a flashback about rin...


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> If Kakashi and Gai are there does that mean Rookie 9 is there as well? Kakashi and Gai can't take all the glory from Naruto of defeating Madara/Tobi or Jinchuuriki's.



I'm just very afraid that Gai will meet his end.... without Lee, Neji and Tenten around!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> He identifies Tobi as Madara; having seen Tobi manipulate the Mizukage and unveil his mask years later, he calls him Madara.
> 
> Tobi is known to Kisame as Madara. Tobi first identified himself as Madara and later removes his mask to confirm his identity.



He calls him that because that's the name he was using. He associates that name with that face. That doesn't mean he is THE Madara Uchiha, and what is shown in the flashback heavily implies this as well.

Madara is just a title to him, as Mizukage was.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 7, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> He identifies Tobi as Madara; having seen Tobi manipulate the Mizukage and unveil his mask years later, he still calls him Madara.
> 
> Tobi reveals himself to be Madara while controlling the Mizukage.
> Link removed
> ...



Perhaps it was an agreement between them to refer to him as Madara to keep his identity a secret. After all there always could be someone spying on Tobi and revealing his identity (even when would they be seemingly alone) was always risky.

More than that it could all have been for the sake of fooling the readers into believing even more that Tobi is Madara.

Just like when Zetsu was referring to Tobi as a "good boy" and Tobi acting all goofy even though they were alone that time.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi & guy to the rescue awsome lol 8 gates & kakashi is gonna do some crazy shit 

but i guess this take the spotlight off of naruto... it seems to be another team battle 

Tsunade , Raikage , onki , mui , garra vs Madara 

Kakashi , guy , Naruto , Bee vs Tobi & Jins hmmmm this just keeps gettin more interesting


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> He calls him that because that's the name he was using. He associates that name with that face. That doesn't mean he is THE Madara Uchiha, and what is shown in the flashback heavily implies this as well.
> 
> Madara is just a title to him, as Mizukage was.


Your entire position is the abrupt ending to Kisame's interrogation equates to another identity. This is plainly false. Two separate instances indicate Kisame believes Tobi to be Madara. 

You're correct, it doesn't matter what Tobi's identity is. He's the same person Kisame met years ago as the manipulator of the Mizukage and founder of AKatsuki. Everyone calls him Madara, though that face and name is notorious amongst the Shinobi World.


Arles Celes said:


> Perhaps it was an agreement between them to refer to him as Madara to keep his identity a secret. After all there always could be someone spying on Tobi and revealing his identity (even when would they be seemingly alone) was always risky.



Possible, but it's not an isolated incident. Others refer to him as Madara; so their either "in on it" or know him to be Madara. 

He's probably just a Madara clone with Obito's Mangekyou, maybe some Juubi influence. It's really that simple. 

What's motivating to continue this debate is the arrogant tone of certain participants with very little information to substantiate their claims and demeaning attitudes.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 7, 2011)

Tobito is back and is here to stay.





Final Jutsu said:


> I smell insane minato hype incoming... His student and his son against the guy he last owned.  watch tobi call minato unsurpassable.  also kinda eager to see how effective gais sharingan counter fighting style is.



You make it sound like Minato fought against Rinnegan Tobi with Gedou Mazou as back up. 
If Minato gets hype it won't be because "he was the only one who could defeat me (Tobi)". Tobi could praise him on something else.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2011)

People need to look at the time line. Tobi can't be obito.

Also I doubt kakashi's sharingan will be of any use against tobi. It has already been dismissed once. Its most likely for the jins.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> People need to look at the time line. Tobi can't be obito.
> 
> Also I doubt kakashi's sharingan will be of any use against tobi. It has already been dismissed once. Its most likely for the jins.



true Tobi told him Kamui was a waste of time and Kakashi sucked it up and did not attempt Kamui


----------



## kardez (Dec 7, 2011)

this is my belief that Tobi is Obito. making this arc a complete circle.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Your entire position is the abrupt ending to Kisame's interrogation equates to another identity. This is plainly false. Two separate instances indicate Kisame believes Tobi to be Madara.



No, Kisame knows he isn't Madara but refers to him as such because that is the name Tobi has used until recently.



> You're correct, it doesn't matter what Tobi's identity is. He's the same person Kisame met years ago as the manipulator of the Mizukage and founder of AKatsuki. Everyone calls him Madara, though that face and name is notorious amongst the Shinobi World.



Yes, Tobi did all of these things under the name of Uchiha Madara. But he's still not Madara, just someone using his name.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Also I doubt kakashi's sharingan will be of any use against tobi. It has already been dismissed once. Its most likely for the jins.



Would it be any more effective against the jins though?

They can just regenerate, it would only be a minor annoyance to them.

Surely there are more efficient techniques that accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Imamember (Dec 7, 2011)

the tobito theorists are popping bottles of champas in advance as this feels like a victory to them already... tis a sad day in NF


----------



## Brian (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally!

This manga needs more Gai, Afternoon tiger will solo the jinchuurikis


----------



## Escargon (Dec 7, 2011)

How lame would it be if Obito faked his own death to cover the identity lol:/


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

Imamember said:


> the tobito theorists are popping bottles of champas in advance as this feels like a victory to them already... tis a sad day in NF



I've been doing that since 559 tbh.


----------



## Imamember (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I've been doing that since 559 tbh.



 in that case hand it over so i can get on the Obito bandwagon before its too late


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian said:


> Finally!
> 
> This manga needs more Gai, Afternoon tiger will solo the jinchuurikis



afternoon tiger could not even cripple kisame. A menacing ball just failed. I doubt afternoon tiger would do anything more then slow them down a bit. I am waiting for Midnight Dragon.


----------



## motto (Dec 7, 2011)

When Kishi said that this is gonna be Kakashi's year, he meant he'll give him some panels at the END of the year?
It seems like we missed the killing spree..damn you Kishi, always offpaneling the best fights!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 7, 2011)

I predict me getting progressively more smug with each chapter until "The Reveal" which either results in a massive anticlimax or a glorious Smugnami.


----------



## Burke (Dec 7, 2011)

what will it be, evening turtle or evening dragon


----------



## Kankurette (Dec 7, 2011)

Gai and Kakashi!!!! pek

I'm worried for Gai, though. I bet he whips out the gates and dies. And please G-d, let this not mean that Tobito is canon, we've had enough stupid theories come true already.


----------



## kardez (Dec 7, 2011)

has anyone ever thrown out the theory that Tobi has been multiple people?

kinda like the Anbu, how they hide their face so that you dont know who it is.
i mean, Tobi has been shown with 4 different masks and 2 different hair styles


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> what will it be, evening turtle or evening dragon



hopefully dragon always sounds better but if the technique looks awesome enough who cares?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Get ready to get trolled hard. 
Nobody is safe anymore.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi is getting serious. Be afraid, Tobi. 

Bee still alive? Thats irritating.


----------



## Epyon (Dec 7, 2011)

I was under the impression that "rampage" meant Kakashi would be fighting pretty hard, he's on a rampage of a day and half before, there's no way Kakashi is not completely out of chakra by now.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Dec 7, 2011)

kardez said:


> this is my belief that Tobi is Obito. making this arc a complete circle.



The ONLY connection Tobi can have to obito is if Tobi being Izuna Uchiha, took the space/time sharingan of Obito, tho why it isn't a Mangekyou with it's own design is still unexplainable.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Epyon said:


> I was under the impression that "rampage" meant Kakashi would be fighting pretty hard, he's on a rampage of a day and half before, there's no way Kakashi is not completely out of chakra by now.



Maybe they remember soldier pills?

So I give best death odds to Oonki and Gai in their respective fights.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Rofl, Kishi decided to ruin this fight by bringing Kakashi and Gai into it, da fuck?


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> The ONLY connection Tobi can have to obito is if Tobi being Izuna Uchiha, took the space/time sharingan of Obito, tho why it isn't a Mangekyou with it's own design is still unexplainable.



I suppose possession could also work.


----------



## Virgofenix (Dec 7, 2011)

Tobi is an Izanagi construct Madara made after he got Hashirama's powers. Book it.


----------



## Mayaki (Dec 7, 2011)

Wait a second. Does that mean.. Kakashi is NOT TOO LATE?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayaki said:


> Wait a second. Does that mean.. Kakashi is NOT TOO LATE?



The last time Kakashi was just in time was saving Iruka against another rinnegan wielder who killed him...



Will history repeat itself?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

When will people stop saving Naruto's ass ?

Its gotten old and irritating.

And I missed 1on1's....


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Rofl, Kishi decided to ruin this fight by bringing Kakashi and Gai into it, da fuck?



Ruin the fight? Try, "Kishi decided to make it more epic!" Finally, Gai and Kakashi fighting side-by-side.

Potential for 8-gates and copy-nin rampage is astronomical.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Ruin the fight? Try, "Kishi decided to make it more epic!" Finally, Gai and Kakashi fighting side-by-side.
> 
> Potential for 8-gates and copy-nin rampage is astronomical.



as much as I love both Kakash and Gai, this is going to be a cluster fuck given there will be too many shinobi around and it will be impossible to draw conclusions concerning power levels.


----------



## maupp (Dec 7, 2011)

summers said:


> I hope to go this is not true, I did not read the spoilers just some of the comments, but Is Naruto ever going to get a fight by himself. I am OK with teamwork and all but does he have to have someone interrupt and save him every time.


this
i dnt know what wrong with kishi...i was hoping naruto would have at least a 1 on 1 fight in this war before fighting sasuke but NO, in fact in the whole shippuden naruto hasn't fought 1 on 1 even the pain fight many people interfered...And what's wrong with kishi making naruto to be saved every damn times now, if he wanted to introduced kakashi and gai couldn't he have done it differently w/o having naruto needing to be saved like some weak ass ninja...it's the same w/ the nagato fight, and any other fight naruto has to be sacrificed just to make someone else look cool...now trust me sine kakashi is here, naruto is gona be saved at least 20 times by the end of this fight just so kakashi gona look like a GAR


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Only one on one fight left is Naruto vs Sasuke. Everything else will be team battles.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> there will be too many shinobi around and it will be impossible to draw conclusions concerning power levels.


I think that's the idea Kishi had in mind.


----------



## Sollet (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi and Gai? Talk about random.


----------



## Mayaki (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When will people stop saving Naruto's ass ?
> 
> Its gotten old and irritating.
> 
> And I missed 1on1's....



Yeah but I think it's fine. Remember how often Sasuke got saved from inevitable death? Like when Karin cleared his wounds when he was crushed by some guys, or when Juugo saved him when we was crushed by Bee? Zetsu saved him after the clash with Naruto and in the fight with the Mizukage. Then the fight against Itachi where Itachi just DIED. Of course, it's all plot but also quite hilarious, isn't it.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I think that's the idea Kishi had in mind.



I honestly don't think he really cares.


----------



## kardez (Dec 7, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> The ONLY connection Tobi can have to obito is if Tobi being Izuna Uchiha, took the space/time sharingan of Obito, tho why it isn't a Mangekyou with it's own design is still unexplainable.



which is why i wondered if Tobi has been different people each time he's shown with a different mask/hair style.

but as for the current one now. i truly believe its Obito. since he passed on Kakashi's way of life, which Kakashi passed onto Naruto.



this is why Tobi is Obito and also why Kakashi came back to life during the Pain arc


----------



## maupp (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When will people stop saving Naruto's ass ?
> 
> Its gotten old and irritating.
> 
> And I missed 1on1's....


i feel ur pain bro, i really do
kishi is just an asshole now, naruto has been saved in this single fight almost as many times as sakura in the whole damn show


----------



## James (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> there will be too many shinobi around and it will be impossible to draw conclusions concerning power levels.



Who cares?

I would normally think though this where would be Kishi takes the opportunity to move Naruto to another battlefield...but unfortunately there is no bigger enemy now for him except Sasuke...and that's blatantly the final battle so I don't see him moving towards Sasuke yet.

Plus, obviously he doesn't get to fight Sasuke until after Sasuke vs Kabuto....


----------



## Phemt (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha, it's impossible for Naruto to have a 1 on 1 fight since inside of him there happens to be this monster which pops up every now and then.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Ruin the fight? Try, "Kishi decided to make it more epic!" Finally, Gai and Kakashi fighting side-by-side.
> 
> Potential for 8-gates and copy-nin rampage is astronomical.



That's great for people who still care about them, in my opinion they have no place in this fight.

If it was Sasuke he would have gotten his ass raped by the jin's, somehow beat them still and then beat Tobi and tell him not to underestimate the Uchiha, then he would survive a nuke he shouldn't and I would still have more fun with that than gai and kakashi bursting in to save Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

As much as i dislike the theory of tobi being obito i think kishi put kakashi in this battle for a reason. Do when tobis mask breaks someone will be there to recognize tobi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> As much as i dislike the theory of tobi being obito i think kishi put kakashi in this battle for a reason. Do when tobis mask breaks someone will be there to recognize tobi.



Bee could have done it just as fine, he knew about Shisui and met Minato, wouldn't be a stretch he heard of whoever Tobi is, if Tobi was a famous person.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> That's great for people who still care about them, in my opinion they have no place in this fight.
> 
> If it was Sasuke he would have gotten his ass raped by the jin's, somehow beat them still and then beat Tobi and tell him not to underestimate the Uchiha, then he would survive a nuke he shouldn't and I would still have more fun with that than gai and kakashi bursting in to save Naruto and Bee.



This  Fucking Kakashi and Gai. I hate you, Kishi


----------



## Agony (Dec 7, 2011)

lol.don u guys think its just fucking weird that kakashi and gai suddenly just comes out?dont u guys get it yet? dont u guys understand why kakashi has to appear? why so random? kishi is giving us a hint! tobi is obito! that's why kakashi has appeared!


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Agony said:


> lol.don u guys think its just fucking weird that kakashi and gai suddenly just comes out?dont u guys get it yet? dont u guys understand why kakashi has to appear? why so random? kishi is giving us a hint! tobi is obito! that's why kakashi has appeared!



No, Kishi is just too shitty to pussy out on Kakashis rampage, now he will have his tired ass fight Jin's, some of which should by power scaling be above his tired ass.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Would it be any more effective against the jins though?
> 
> They can just regenerate, it would only be a minor annoyance to them.
> 
> Surely there are more efficient techniques that accomplish the same thing.



Admittedly I don't have all the facts about kamui, mostly because I never cared about it..but isn't it essentially porting something to another unknown dimension?

If so..and kakashi manages to port one/some of the jins..how do they regenerate from that?..I mean..if he manages to port one's entire body..its not like a "wound"..they would have effectively moved/transported to a different dimension..they would still exist..just not be able to do anything..kind of like being in limbo..so their regenerative powers would be of no use.


----------



## Agony (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No, Kishi is just too shitty to pussy out on Kakashis rampage, now he will have his tired ass fight Jin's, some of which should by power scaling be above his tired ass.



lol.wut.no..


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

General prediction for the future.

Cliffhanger - The copy ninja Kakashi is about to go on another rampage.

"Offpanel no Jutsu!"

Next chapter - Madara vs 5 kages.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No, Kishi is just too shitty to pussy out on Kakashis rampage, now he will have his tired ass fight Jin's, some of which should by power scaling be above his tired ass.



You reallly hate Kakashi.

I think 7 on 2 was too much of a stretch for Kishi to make his readers believe. Even Naruto vs Pain wasn't that skewed since Pain wasn't 100% and Naruto had extra SM reloads.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Admittedly I don't have all the facts about kamui, mostly because I never cared about it..but isn't it essentially porting something to another unknown dimension?
> 
> If so..and kakashi manages to port one/some of the jins..how do they regenerate from that?..I mean..if he manages to port one's entire body..its not like a "wound"..they would have effectively moved/transported to a different dimension..they would still exist..just not be able to do anything..kind of like being in limbo..so their regenerative powers would be of no use.



True but he has never ported a whole body. Not to mention Kamui takes a lot out of him and bigger objects take more time. That is not even considering other factors.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Rac said:


> You reallly hate Kakashi.
> 
> I think 7 on 2 was too much of a stretch for Kishi to make his readers believe. Even Naruto vs Pain wasn't that skewed since Pain wasn't 100% and Naruto had extra SM reloads.



Nah I like his fights and whatnot, he just turned into an epic hypocrite recently.

I hate Kakashi trying to fight characters like Tobi. He should stay on his own level, Zabuza and 7swordsmen and it will all be fine.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Bee could have done it just as fine, he knew about Shisui and met Minato, wouldn't be a stretch he heard of whoever Tobi is, if Tobi was a famous person.



Maybe but if it is obito which i hope its not cause it would make no sense, obito was not famous i doubt bee would known him.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 7, 2011)

Agony said:


> lol.don u guys think its just fucking weird that kakashi and gai suddenly just comes out?dont u guys get it yet? dont u guys understand why kakashi has to appear? why so random? kishi is giving us a hint! tobi is obito! that's why kakashi has appeared!



If this is the case, then it's forced as hell.

Kakashi was off-paneled so many times his status as an important character has almost vanished, his apparition now is just too random to be believable.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> That's great for people who still care about them, in my opinion they have no place in this fight.



No place in this fight?

They obviously do if Kishi placed them there. 



Seraphiel said:


> If it was Sasuke he would have gotten his ass raped by the jin's, somehow beat them still and then beat Tobi and tell him not to underestimate the Uchiha, then he would survive a nuke he shouldn't and I would still have more fun with that than gai and kakashi bursting in to save Naruto and Bee.



This is random.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> No place in this fight?
> *
> They obviously due if Kishi placed them there*.
> 
> ...



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu damn your perfectly sane logic, damn it to hell.


That was a joke


----------



## Dark Red Z (Dec 7, 2011)

How many times must I bang my head in my desk....really? An already tired and by default of dubious importance Kakashi&Gai vs Neo Pain?


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 7, 2011)

Kishi is so unpredictable. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Kishi is so unpredictable. I'm lovin' it.



The problem is, you can be unpredictable in a good way...he is not.


----------



## Penance (Dec 7, 2011)

WHERE'S LEE?!  :rage


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Bijuu powers are so boring: RAWRRRRRR!!!!


Where is my Rinnegan eye hax?

Okay, let me stop bitching. I am a bit interested in seeing the six Jinchuuriki's 4-tailed or V2 states, or whatever.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where is my Rinnegan eye hax?


Don't worry, I'm sure that'll be in the chapter too.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

I see tenten's name in the latest spoilers... I'm gonna faint


----------



## Jesus (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi? Didn't see that coming... I can feel the hatred of the anti-Tobito crowd already.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

Next chapter is the last one before the break not counting the obe that gets leak right? So a big cliffhanger should happen next chapter like sasuke joining the battle anythubg is possible with what happen this chapter,  tobus mask breaking or itachi arriving at kabutos location.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi and Gai duo!?
Fucking awesome!!!

Kishi is being very unpredictable nowadays. I like it.


----------



## The Wired (Dec 7, 2011)

ughh.... please no 1010


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Google translate


			
				•Sasuke• Spoiler said:
			
		

> How to buy a Guttsu here or here trying to meet
> *Tenten and I introduced.*



Tenten!!! :33

I am officially interested in the next chapter now.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

Thr spoilers provided by ohana seem to be about the jump fest happening this month i think. I also think it says that tentens and lees VA will be there ir something to meet. That is what i got from the google translator buy it maybe wrong


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Bijuu powers are so boring: RAWRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> 
> Where is my Rinnegan eye hax?
> ...



The Rinnegan powers are coming, you can count on it.  This will give us an idea of how Gai would've fared against Deva and the six paths.  

I don't think it's a V2 transformation, those kinds of transformations can only be done by jinchurikis who're capable of fully controlling their bijuus, and amongst the six jins, only yagura was said to have been able to achieve that type of control.  (him being one of the 4 who could fully control bijuus, along with bee, hashirama, madara).

The transformation is more likely simply wild out of control various states of bijuu tails, unless the sharingan/rinnegan/chakra rod is able to exert some level of control on the bijuu transformations to make them not so wild.  And this means that we're getting closer to full transformations of the bijuus, they're going thru their tailed stages one by one.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Thr spoilers provided by ohana seem to be about yhe jump fest happening this month u think. I also think it says that tentens and lees VA will be there to meet. That is what i got from the google translator buy it maybe wrong



Yukari Tamura is going to the jump fest? :33

Damn I need tickets


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> True but he has never ported a whole body. Not to mention Kamui takes a lot out of him and bigger objects take more time. That is not even considering other factors.



You need to factor in Kakashi's improvement being constant. He went from taken ages to aim at and port deidara's arm/elbow to being able to port a fast moving nail aimed at him..after the toll his fight with pain had in him..

So I wouldn't be surprised if he managed to port at least one Jin away..that would seriously fuck up tobi's/Madara's plans.

Mind you I'm only speculating and presenting a possibility as to why I think kakashi's sharingan is most likely for the Jins than tobi..seeing as tobi already dismissed it.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> The Rinnegan powers are coming, you can count on it.  This will give us an idea of how Gai would've fared against Deva and the six paths.



Alright! This is a bit douchy of me, but I honestly don't want to see the Six Pain Techniques over again. By "Rinnegan eye hax", I'm asking for something new.

lol



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I don't think it's a V2 transformation, those kinds of transformations can only be done by jinchurikis who're capable of fully controlling their bijuus, and amongst the six jins, only yagura was said to have been able to achieve that type of control.  (him being one of the 4 who could fully control bijuus, along with bee, hashirama, madara).



Isn't Tobi in control of them and their bijuu now? Doesn't it feel that way? How are they even able to make a partial transformation, without being in control of their bijuu?



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> The transformation is more likely simply wild out of control various states of bijuu tails, unless the sharingan/rinnegan/chakra rod is able to exert some level of control on the bijuu transformations to make them not so wild.  And this means that we're getting closer to full transformations of the bijuus, they're going thru their tailed stages one by one.



Ugh, okay.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

Naruto was able to use the V2 because the kyuibi took over it maybe the same for this jins tobi had theit bijuus take over. Also i wonder how naruyo and bee tried to seal the jins


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You need to factor in Kakashi's improvement being constant. He went from taken ages to aim at and port deidara's arm/elbow to being able to port a fast moving nail aimed at him..after the toll his fight with pain had in him..
> 
> So I wouldn't be surprised if he managed to port at least one Jin away..that would seriously fuck up tobi's/Madara's plans.
> 
> Mind you I'm only speculating and presenting a possibility as to why I think kakashi's sharingan is most likely for the Jins than tobi..seeing as tobi already dismissed it.



True but the rest of team has to keep other Jins Busy. Kakashi still has to watch out for Tobi.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> The problem is, you can be unpredictable in a good way...he is not.



Speak for yourself.  I think Kishi is doing a fantastic job.




AoshiKun said:


> Kakashi and Gai duo!?
> Fucking awesome!!!
> 
> Kishi is being very unpredictable nowadays. I like it.



See? That's the spirit.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Yukari Tamura is going to the jump fest? :33
> 
> Damn I need tickets



Better wait for better translation


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 7, 2011)

> True but he has never ported a whole body. Not to mention Kamui takes a lot out of him and bigger objects take more time. That is not even considering other factors.





> You need to factor in Kakashi's improvement being constant. He went from taken ages to aim at and port deidara's arm/elbow to being able to port a fast moving nail aimed at him..after the toll his fight with pain had in him..
> 
> So I wouldn't be surprised if he managed to port at least one Jin away..that would seriously fuck up tobi's/Madara's plans.
> 
> Mind you I'm only speculating and presenting a possibility as to why I think kakashi's sharingan is most likely for the Jins than tobi..seeing as tobi already dismissed it.


He ported Deidara's explosion and and he said before portiing the rocket following Chouji that he "didn't have enough Chakra to Kamui the whole body". He also told Sakura after the Hidan and Kakuzu fight that he was about to Kamui Kakuzu if Naruto, Sakura, Yamato, and Sai hadn't shown up when they did. So I think it's fair to safely say that Kakashi is capable of porting bodies.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

And as usual the chapter will be out one hour after I go to bed.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You need to factor in Kakashi's improvement being constant. He went from taken ages to aim at and port deidara's arm/elbow to being able to port a fast moving nail aimed at him..after the toll his fight with pain had in him..
> 
> *So I wouldn't be surprised if he managed to port at least one Jin away..*that would seriously fuck up tobi's/Madara's plans.
> 
> Mind you I'm only speculating and presenting a possibility as to why I think kakashi's sharingan is most likely for the Jins than tobi..seeing as tobi already dismissed it.



You bring up an interesting point, although I think your referring to Tobi's paths.

I would be thinking of Bee and Naruto.

I could see Kakashi giving his life to port Naruto away to save him from Tobi. It would also give a believable way of Bee getting captured while Naruto doesn't.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

CA182 said:


> You bring up an interesting point, although I think your referring to Tobi's paths.
> 
> I would be thinking of Bee and Naruto.
> 
> I could see Kakashi giving his life to port Naruto away to save him from Tobi. It would also give a believable way of Bee getting captured while Naruto doesn't.



His port does not work that way though.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought it took Kakashi some time to warp Deidara's arm because the target was moving.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 7, 2011)

so ohana confirmed the spoiler or not? just to know


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> so ohana confirmed the spoiler or not? just to know



Looks as if she confirmed it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

Tobi would simply teleport out of the way before Kakashi has a chance to Kamui him.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Looks as if she confirmed it.



ok thanks Klue


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Tobi would simply teleport out of the way before Kakashi has a chance to Kamui him.



Tobi already said to Kakashi that the Kamui won't work on him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Tobi already said to Kakashi that the Kamui won't work on him.


How dare you call me out for posting the obvious. I thought we were friends.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> He ported Deidara's explosion and and he said before portiing the rocket following Chouji that he "didn't have enough Chakra to Kamui the whole body". He also told Sakura after the Hidan and Kakuzu fight that he was about to Kamui Kakuzu if Naruto, Sakura, Yamato, and Sai hadn't shown up when they did. So I think it's fair to safely say that Kakashi is capable of porting bodies.



Thank you. So my argument becomes stronger.

At Klue..the nail he ported was also moving..I take it when he used against deidara he was less experienced with it therefore his mastery hadn't reached the level it was at when he faced pain.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Tobi already said to Kakashi that the Kamui won't work on him.



But will it work on his mask?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> But will it work on his mask?


Yes please.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> I thought it took Kakashi some time to warp Deidara's arm because the target was moving.


No, it took some time because Kakashi didn't have good control over Kamui.
The missile and Susano's arrow (mainly) are faster than Deidara's flying and still Kakashi was able to warp them in a sec.

A characther like Kakashi shouldn't be negligenced. Bring him Kishi.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes but the arrows were aimed directly at him and were short range.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> But will it work on his mask?



And spoil Naruto's chance of breaking Tobi's mask no way!


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Bijuu powers are so boring: RAWRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> 
> Where is my Rinnegan eye hax?
> ...


You must be one of the few who doesn't involuntarily vomit at the "sight" of Ocular Jutsu. Because, it's not like we haven't had our fill.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 7, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Yes but the arrows were aimed directly at him and were short range.


An arrow so fast that not even a Kage level guy have time to do a seal fired in short range? Overkill.

And still Kakashi was able to survive that, see my point?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like next week naruto is getthing a colot page and next week is a double issue. 

Jump #02 (12/12) :
Toriko (Lead Color Page)
Naruto
One Piece
Bakuman
Gintama
Medaka Box (Cover, Color Page)
Nisekoi
Beelzebub
Gensōn! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Packy
Kurogane
Harisugawa in Mirror World
Inumaru Dashi
Reborn! (Color Page)
Sket Dance
Hunter x Hunter
Kuroko no Basket
Magico
Bleach
Kochikame
Nurarihyon no Mago
ST&RS

#03-04:
Lead CP: Naruto
CP: Kuroko no Basket, Bleach, Rengoku (?)


----------



## Jad (Dec 7, 2011)

Man! I'm soo pumped for this manga, and I LOVE THE HATERS.

"0/10 manga because of Gai"  

Well you can suck it on it, I had to put up with Bee and Naruto and Itachi and Nagato for a good part of the manga, I think its the best move for Kishimoto.

Yeah!~ Woop woop This manga chapter has gone up 100 points  Biggest Lee and Gai fan, and Kakashi (not as much though, he was a recent favorite).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Yes but the arrows were aimed directly at him and were short range.



Nonetheless they where still moving objects at a far greater speed than deidara was moving at.

And don't forget the missile and explosion he ported.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 7, 2011)

so not even bee would have been first to be captured naruto was

even though naruto has dat clones experience

how the fuck can he be a faliure again
he needs to summon dat clone right away


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Color page better feature Rinnegan. :ho


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, atleast Gai might die.

Get it? Might Dai.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayaki said:


> Yeah but I think it's fine. Remember how often Sasuke got saved from inevitable death? Like when Karin cleared his wounds when he was crushed by some guys, or when Juugo saved him when we was crushed by Bee? Zetsu saved him after the clash with Naruto and in the fight with the Mizukage. Then the fight against Itachi where Itachi just DIED. Of course, it's all plot but also quite hilarious, isn't it.



I am not a fan of sasuke or anything. If thats what you re implying.




James said:


> Who cares?



I do. And some other people I know, who post in BD.





Klue said:


> Where is my Rinnegan eye hax?



Its not like we've had enough already...


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Its not like we've had enough already...



I would like to see new Rinnegan abilities.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> I would like to see new Rinnegan abilities.



i would like to see kakashi's rampage
i would like to see kakashi's 1000 jutsu
i would like to see naruto use a move not based on rasengan or kage bunshin

the sad thing is

this won't happen


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2011)

My fear for kakashi is that he's often used as the punching bag to hype villains.

Orochimaru styled on him (though they didn't engage in direct physical confrontation)
Itachi styled on him.
Kakuzu styled on him.
Pain styled on him.

Its like being one of konoha's strongest nins works  against him.

I wouldn't be surprised if Tobi styles on him in order to accentuate the threat he poses.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Looks like next week naruto is getthing a colot page and next week is a double issue.
> 
> Jump #02 (12/12) :
> Toriko (Lead Color Page)
> ...


So the last chapter of this year will be 14/12?


----------



## gershwin (Dec 7, 2011)

After reading the chapter it seems to me that all edo somehow will be unsealed soon and attack again.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 7, 2011)

i'm about to go to lesson and i don't have to read it, so what happened the jin transforms ?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol I'm gonna stake my prediction here if Kakashi does appear next chapter.

*Prediction for the general future.*

Tobi will start going into overdrive and the 4 alliance nin will become very hard pressed to just remain alive.

Tobi will summon gedo mazo and the jinchuuriki's due to being in close proximity to the statue will be able to pull on the full powers of their bijuu.

Double page spread of 6 full bijuu with a sharingan and a rinnegan.

Kakashi decides in this situation that the only hope for winning is getting the jinchuurikis away, so he decides to kamui them.

Kakashi manages to Kamui Naruto but gets obliterated before managing to kamui Bee.

Gai goes 8 gates at witnessing Kakashi die.

to be continued.

...I reckon I must be smoking something to come up with that.

EDIT - New chapter made this obsolete.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> i'm about to go to lesson and i don't have to read it, so what happened the jin transforms ?



Transformed, 5 tails went full bijuu and impaled bee, the others where like 4tk Naruto and raped them, then Naruto gets saved by Kakashi and Gai and Madara calls them maggots.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeeeeeah! Tobito is coming for Christmas, and no one will be able to deny it.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Who said these Jinchuuriki didn't have a V2 state? :ho


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Transformed, 5 tails went full bijuu and impaled bee, the others where like 4tk Naruto and raped them, then Naruto gets saved by Kakashi and Gai and Madara calls them maggots.



and yugito is not transformed in full nibi ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> and yugito is not transformed in full nibi ?



Nope she is like 4 tails naruto or v2 bee.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeez I got my wish to see Shikaku's plans! Hopefully the Konoha 11 and the squads will see some individual action with the Edo Jins,...


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Naruto and Bee are going to receive a ton of back up. This should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Penance (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi, AND TOBI?!  ...10/10 for him being there for the reveal...


----------



## Bonney (Dec 7, 2011)

Quite surprising seeing Kakashi and Gai show up. Hoping for 8 gates and lots of new jutsu for Kakashi. Bee's massive physical attack was awesome. Loving the last page badass pose as well.


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 7, 2011)

PREPARED YOURSELVES FOR OBITO SECOND COMING


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 7, 2011)

man, this chapter really sucked  guy and kakashi had a good entrance though.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

One of the Edo Tailed beasts performed this jutsu called Flower Fruit Mountain - that is yet another reference to Journey to the West! HUA (flower) GUO (fruit) SHAN (mountain) was where the Monkey King Sun Wukong originated from.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 7, 2011)

Guy + Kakashi = I Approve!


----------



## Melodie (Dec 7, 2011)

'dat whirlwind


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Dec 7, 2011)

What crap story writing, Kishi should be the one off-panel?ed for good. Thank you for  wasting my time fooling me into believing you were able to write some kind of coherent shite, shite is what this manga has become. 
Toriyama never hyped or partially developed a storyline only to drop it mide way thro.
 You sir are no writer , you may know how to draw but shite, reading a book or two wouldnt hurt you,just to get how it is done.
 Dont really care much for Star Wars (nor manga/anime anyway) but this reminds me of the first three SW movies versus the last three, if you get my comparison. 
Always nice to see the creator butchering his own work!


----------



## Penance (Dec 7, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> PREPARED YOURSELVES FOR OBITO SECOND COMING



It's almost time...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2011)

This was a very fast-paced chapter. Liked it.



Gabe said:


> Looks like next week naruto is getthing a colot page and next week is a double issue.
> 
> Jump #02 (12/12) :
> Toriko (Lead Color Page)
> ...



Color pages next week? Awesome. 

Wonder what kind of spread we'll have this time. I hope it is plot related though.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice chapter 

I really like Hachibi


----------



## Spi (Dec 7, 2011)

Sutol said:


> It's painfully obvious that Tobi is using Obito's body (and Zetsu goo), but that still doesn't make him Obito.



Lol, let's see... Here's a possibility, Tobi being some kind of clone experiment made by Madara Uchiha that was given the name "Nagato".

Some freakish nobody clone that uses dead bodies to integrate with and disguise as different arrangement of Uchihas. Made experiments with assortments of eyes and implanted Rinnegan in some random Uzumaki child that was handed down that name. 

If they remove the mask, it wouldn't tell them anything except that the clone has been stealing bodies and really is a nobody.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 7, 2011)

The following is my take on the latest chapter.

Where do I start off at. Well first off the Hachibi was awesome, and I  definitely wasn't expecting Killer Bee's sealing technique. However when  the Jinchuriki's transformed and when Tobi was rising from the ground I  was just thinking:

"How badass. "

They then proceeded to rape the main characters, showing how strong of a  threat Tobi really is. It's quite obvious Tobi is too big for Naruto to  handle by himself, even with Killer Bee there. But just as all hope was  lost Kakashi and Gai came in and saved Naruto's ass. This was a  brilliant move by Kishi, as it would have been horrible writing if  Naruto defeated the main enemy by himself. (Such as when Isshin popped  up to help Ichigo against Aizen in Bleach, etc)

I predict that the Konoha 10 will arrive and help with the battle at the beginning of the following chapter.

Also Gai appearing in his seventh gate hints that he may use his eighth  gate. If he does then he will be sorely missed, but it'd be wonderful to  see how powerful the eighth gate really is.


----------



## Klue (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking forward to see Tobi and his Six Paths dominate the color page.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Dec 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Looking forward to see Tobi and his Six Paths dominate the color page.



That makes two of us.  I'm expecting Tobi with the Six Paths, tails-out, shrouds up, posing like bosses among the trees.  One of Kishi's strong points as an artist is montage-shots like that.  Remember when the original Six Paths revealed themselves to Jiraiya?  Hell yeah.

As for the chapter itself, I _almost_ had it predicted correctly.  It was the all-out tailed-beast brawl I was expecting, but I never imagined Naruto would perform so poorly (though it makes perfect sense and I'm glad he got slapped around like that - ANYBODY should against that many released Jins).  I also never expected he would nearly be captured only to be saved by Gai and Kakashi of all people.

I'm sure the Tobito crowd is crazy but I won't even touch that - I've decided to just let Kishi surprise me with Tobi's eventual identity so I can relax and just enjoy the insane fight we're getting here.  Has anyone considered how crazy this is going to look when it's animated?

One last thing - did anyone else LOVE Kakashi's line at the end?  "We've got a Sharingan between us, too."  It's like he's saying to Tobi "Yeah, neat eyes - I see you've got a lot of them, too.  That would matter if mine wasn't so awesome."


----------



## Holadrim (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh yes Kakashi, bring the mayhem! 

Well, and Gai, too, of course. 

It would be quite dull if they received more reinforcements in subsequent chapters but one of the Jins will surely be captured, even if Naruto looked rather bleak in that chapter, fighting-wise, I guess he will do a greater comeback eventually, it feels like Kishi brings one epic moment per character in every fight, lol. Looking for the continuation of the epicness.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, now Squad 3 showed up...


BUT WHERE'S MAH SAKURA?


----------

